# Naruto Forums Heat - The Comic



## ssj3boruto (Feb 13, 2006)

*Updated Page Two, Three, Four, Six, Eight, Twelve, Thirteen, Sixteen, Twenty Two and Twenty Four*



			
				9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> For Shrooms. Here is a guide to your comics, including direct links to the exact posts where your updates are, complete w/ with NF members are featured in which update. Maybe you could include it in the first post.
> 
> *Page 2 Update* (featuring OniTasku, Tousen, Chamcham Trigger, Monny, and Shroomsday)
> 
> ...



So, the thing with NF Goodfellas was that the storyline didn't have as much give and the parody would have felt a bit tired eventually. After watching a few minutes of Miami Heat for the first time last week, I knew the only ongoing series I had as an option was this one (more room for different characters too).


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 13, 2006)

Next time I'm just going to throw in more speedboats.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 13, 2006)

buaahahahhaahaaa. cable and I are a slimy drug dealing tandem. way past cool.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 13, 2006)

You're cool? Hah, check out my lazer eyes.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm still not sure why Dre's nose got exponentially bigger in his second frame appearance. Maybe he was lying...


----------



## ninamori (Feb 13, 2006)

MAYBE.

I'll appear. 

Funny stuffs, funny stuffs.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 13, 2006)

I gots da noze h4x. Can't wait till Stabby sees you made him a meathead again.


----------



## Takuza (Feb 13, 2006)

You can't have a nf comic without me. xD


----------



## Mandybear (Feb 13, 2006)

lol awesome!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 13, 2006)

Whoa, shit. I am totally the bad guy.

I hope I am a recurring villain. I can do a lot better than rep-dealing! XD


----------



## Reznor (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome  XD


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope I can keep up with this one.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 13, 2006)

Give us more soon! This is good shit! XDD


----------



## slimscane (Feb 13, 2006)

You consistantly do really cool things Shroomsday, thank you once again =) rep


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm diggin' the concept here, Sean. It was about time that we layed down the law onto these corrupt socialites and their shady business. Plus, the sheer groovy factor of our Hawaiian shirts are unrivaled.

Can't wait to see how this rockin' thread progresses.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 13, 2006)

lol that's too funny .  Kingler's the badguy too?


----------



## RockLee (Feb 13, 2006)

You lack...a funky latino sidekick.

<-----------------------------------------------------------

<-----------------------------------------------------------

*cough*

Also, more Mel is in order.

Shrooms, keep up the antics. It makes the forums so much the better.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey, I just realized i've been upgraded to "King of all Cosmos" in yer sig. Wicked awesome.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 13, 2006)

Get the reference? Huh? Huh?

XD

*Attempts to *not* derail thread.*

It's good, but...where's all the Art Deco buildings?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Feb 13, 2006)

That looks brilliant.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 13, 2006)

Funny how I have almost 10k posts in my year and half here and no one knows me. Gotta start visiting the fc section


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 14, 2006)

Eh, it could be due to your name change. Though if you were to post a little more in the FC sections, I'm sure you'd be known a bit more.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 14, 2006)

I love the battledomes too much though.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea, I used to go there quite a bit, but a lot of the threads started to surpass my limited knowledge of comics and such, thus my activity there was cancelled out for more or less good.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 14, 2006)

You do know that Nybs has the manga cult. Pretty good for catching up if you have time.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 14, 2006)

For some reason, I started busting out laughing on the second pic. Good stuff, as usual.


----------



## Neenah (Feb 14, 2006)

Too awesome.
.
.
.
I'll be in it! ~o.o/!
I'll just be the cutest blonde villain there could ever be!
x3


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 14, 2006)

The chase begins (although it's already begun elsewhere)!

I remember you Tousen, when you were called Beyonder you were pretty supportive of the fake Naruto chapters I made a while back.

Thanks for all the comments everyone, I really enjoy reading them.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 14, 2006)

Whoa! Cham is black! :amazed

That's so consistent with reality!!!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 14, 2006)

What are you talking about? =o


----------



## jkingler (Feb 14, 2006)

Nothing in particular. Just pointing out your good work, as usual.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 14, 2006)

so cool
(i was just watching scarface and now watching this  wtf )
very good shoorms
i wish i could be in one of youre comics once 

Joe love the turtle combo


----------



## Masaki (Feb 14, 2006)

You gotta make me the quiet guy who does something small the ends up being important.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 14, 2006)

I love monny's face in the last frame. Poor CCT, doormatted as usual. ;_;


----------



## Hellcrow (Feb 14, 2006)

seems you need very little info about a guy to make a comic with him o_O


----------



## omni1337 (Feb 14, 2006)

1 word.
Ew.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 14, 2006)

Shroomsday I love you.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 14, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Nothing in particular. Just pointing out your good work, as usual.



Thank you sir!



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> so cool
> (i was just watching scarface and now watching this  wtf )
> very good shoorms
> i wish i could be in one of youre comics once
> ...



It's a bit less gritty than Scarface, but there's definitely similarities. Maybe someone'll get shot a lot in the end and take a really long time to die.



			
				judge|dre said:
			
		

> I love monny's face in the last frame. Poor CCT, doormatted as usual. ;_;



Anyone who can take a flying speedboat to the face and survive demands some serious respect.



			
				demonicfrog said:
			
		

> seems you need very little info about a guy to make a comic with him o_O



There's extensive meetings away from the Forum about how things pan out. Every character is planned to the finest detail.

Where's your crotch pistol firing sig from?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 14, 2006)

Lol Good Stuff XD,


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2006)

I lol'd.

Amusing per usual, Shroomsy. XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 14, 2006)

> Where's your crotch pistol firing sig from?


It's from cops, an extremely funny swedish movie.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 14, 2006)

And I just finished repainting my boat _hot-orange_. 

Sean, that was a great turn of events. One at a time, we'll find those Rep-Gods and get them where it hurts. Great job once again and I can't wait to see what more happens! Cham, he's one tough guy...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 14, 2006)

HOLY FLYING BOATS BATMAN!!!! 

Funnily enough thats about par for the course in Miami 
-Turns on news to see a car chase with car flying from side of building-

Edit: Is it just me or does Shrooms look like Tommy Vercetti?


----------



## ninamori (Feb 14, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> I love monny's face in the last frame. Poor CCT, doormatted as usual. ;_;


Of course, I look so flattering.

THOSE BIG EYES, SO PRETTY. <3

I hart you, Shrooms~ <33333


----------



## RockLee (Feb 14, 2006)

"I just love playing Chess on top of a tall building."

"Do you hear something, Cham?"

BAM!

Shrooms, who's chasing you?


----------



## CABLE (Feb 14, 2006)

You racest??? 

Of course the brotha man dies first, but how bout the other man?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 14, 2006)

that's the funniest thing ever .  I have to say that I'm honored, and happy that things went that way .


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 15, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Shrooms, who's chasing you?



No one, it's a chase after the bad guys to help out (hence Tasku telling Tousen to 'Shut up!').

You all think Cham's dead, BUT IS HE?! Technically Giro got hit by a boat first anyway.

Monny I don't know how to draw females well, so big eyes all the way.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 15, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> You all think Cham's dead, BUT IS HE?! Technically Giro got hit by a boat first anyway.



Yea...I think Giro has died/been decapitated/hit by an obscenely large object a total of 63 times in your comics. His Jesus-like qualities put even Naruto to shame. :s


----------



## furious styles (Feb 15, 2006)

Giro's the wolverine of shroom's universe, minus the coolness and badassery.

Can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 15, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> Giro's the wolverine of shroom's universe, minus the coolness and badassery.
> 
> Can't wait for the next installment.



He does have long nails though, which sort of give him claws but when you force them back in he cries. I think KK's count is about right, I never really realised the potential for brutality until the opening of the NF Game. It's all for love really, Matt and me have a mutual understanding (I think).


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 15, 2006)

Shrooms I dont understand why you havent capitalized on your ability to make anything funny? You should be making something for fricken Comedy Central.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 15, 2006)

This is f*cking excellent!!! The "Listen Kingler, D'ya want the rep or not?!" bit takes the Cake!!!


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats really cool XD


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2006)

Who's gonna be your informant shaggy bear person? You biatch? Cuban overlord? Also a randy sidekick, who makes sick jokes.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 15, 2006)

Haha, this is hilarious! I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't wait, either. I hope I am a semi-complicated, 2.5 dimensional character, and not just some brutal replord. I mean, KiNK is in the comics, too, and she has more than I do. 

Holy shit! Maybe she is a rep-launderer.


----------



## Green Lantern (Feb 15, 2006)

What about the Manga Culters?
We play a very important role in NF, especially in the Battledome 

In the words of Mariah Carey- Don't forget about us!!!

*runs and hides from all the flames and rubbish being pelted*

>_>
<_<


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 16, 2006)

This update may raise many questions, such as what KK was using as an oar. These questions may or may not be answered... NEXT TIME.

There's been discussion on it and this series will go in very strange directions. Also, for anyone can uses an NF egg, I need to make a disclaimer that I still haven't concretely yet decided whether or not to 'hatch' the image into bannable pornography. I admire the courage and trust of anyone with the stones to put one in their signature for this reason.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 16, 2006)

Damn that KK, stealing my song!  I hope he and his "paddle" sink happily to the bottom of the ocean! I also hope that KK will "paddle" Giro before that happens. But I expect that would be censored out. 

Oh, and I have a not-so farfetched: the speedboat + the little gay boat KK and Giro are in = death orgy? 

EDIT: Damn, I wonder how I will deal with the force following me. I hope I get to blow something up! :amazed


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 16, 2006)

> This update may raise many questions, such as what KK was using as an oar.



LOOOOOOL. 

My character has kinda this itachi look over him. I hope he doesn't kill the jkingler clan ;> 

Mind if I hijack one of your eggs then?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 16, 2006)

You need to introduce more characters.
These are the characters you always use. 

My ideas from who you could tie in:

Kyuubi Naruto and Last of the Uchihas as opposing crime lords.
I'd like to see SaG too. 
Ronin's reappearance
Martryn - where is he?
(it's still great so far, though)


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 16, 2006)

jkingler? said:
			
		

> Damn that KK, stealing my song!  I hope he and his "paddle" sink happily to the bottom of the ocean! I also hope that KK will "paddle" Giro before that happens. But I expect that would be censored out.
> 
> Oh, and I have a not-so farfetched: the speedboat + the little gay boat KK and Giro are in = death orgy?
> 
> EDIT: Damn, I wonder how I will deal with the force following me. I hope I get to blow something up!



If you look at KK and Giro's boat scene, RockLee and Sunuvmann aren't very far away...

And the probability of your character causing explosions is inexplicably high.



			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> LOOOOOOL.
> 
> My character has kinda this itachi look over him. I hope he doesn't kill the jkingler clan ;>
> 
> Mind if I hijack one of your eggs then?



Your character has the power of eternal darkness.

Feel free to take an egg, that's what they be there for! Also I've made another bunch:


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 16, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> [*]I'd like to see SaG too.


But I'm fat and I have an eye infection! 

Great addition, Shroom! XDDD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 16, 2006)

Reznor knows the score with him and S&G now. I work characters in at a steadier pace nowadoo's.

I already kinda did a KN and LOTU showdown in the general NF comic, except it was more indirect with Dyro and Miss K beating them up instead.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 16, 2006)

> Saggy should be the fat slimy slobbering monster from Star wars!


You dare to not remember the name of jabba the hutt! 
*takes out belt* 

You're going to work in sunny and reSnor, great, we always need more bitches 'n hoes. Who's my nemesis?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2006)

Is KK rowing the boat with a penis? XD

Okay...I look too freaking kool for words 

I luff u Shrooms!!!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 16, 2006)

hmm. looks like i'm in trouble. cue the improbabilities!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2006)

Not likely I think we just lit up Giro & KK instead 

Edit: Hmmmm I just noticed I have a knack for stating the obvious...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the tips on character design for S&G everyone, his Vash-nipple-sucking-laser-beam-eyes design was a bit plain.

I'm not sure I can confirm what KK was using as an oar, but it would definitely be a factor in why Giro looked uncomfortable (that and the gunmen ahead as Sunuvmann points out).


----------



## furious styles (Feb 16, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tips on character design for S&G everyone, his Vash-nipple-sucking-laser-beam-eyes design was a bit plain.



Yeah, a little passe don't you think?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 16, 2006)

im suprised this thread wasn't moved. i thought we were getting rid of all the personality on this forum. shroom you greasing up the pigs?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay....Utah crip has got to be in this. His Colt 45 skillz are legendary


----------



## Shogun (Feb 16, 2006)

Amen Utah.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 16, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> im suprised this thread wasn't moved. i thought we were getting rid of all the personality on this forum. shroom you greasing up the pigs?



Well if this Forum loses its life it would probably be much worse place to have the thread anyway. I only started posting comics here because there was a bit more attention on this Forum.

They're just tidying the place up a bit anyway, it probably seems daft now but it'll make sense in the longer run. The Off Topic Forum will get a bit traffic too, you often get better replies there anyway, because posters ain't as concerned about their post counts.

Anyway I've sidestepped the question of whether I'm sleeping with the Staff or not pretty well I think, so that'll do.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 16, 2006)

I look like an asian Hulk Hogan. XD

And I will so kick Dre's ass if he thwarts my heavenly melodies in that scene.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow. Now I have my hair slicked back, and me and Sunuvmann are cronies.

XD


----------



## slimscane (Feb 16, 2006)

That Oar is either a snake, or a, well, it looks like a green phallus... correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 17, 2006)

Whatever it is, KK knows how to use it!

By the way, it might not be clear, Vash = Red, S&G = Blue and Reznor = Gold


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 17, 2006)

cool new page shrooms 
cant wait to see an other one


----------



## furious styles (Feb 17, 2006)

HAHAHA. Oh man, classic.

A showdown awaits! Omfg!


----------



## ninamori (Feb 17, 2006)

I want to kick somebody in the face!

lol @ peopleplacesthings.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 17, 2006)

I got just got my ass kciked by a phallus.

._.

Oh well. On with the show!

"Aren't bodies supposed to float?"

"Funny how I don't get his by bullets, eh Cable?"

"Cable?"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2006)

Yargh! Ive been dickslapped! XP

Hahah that was great 

But heh atleast we still killed Cable , Eh But being that we are cronies by defination it is our fate to be pwned


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 17, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I got just got my ass kciked by a phallus.


Coulda been worse, coulda been attached to KK 

Shrooms, please tell us you have plans for a webcomic. You would totally kick Megatokyo's ass (it's great, but I really don't think it could get better than angry green phalluses).


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome I'm FAT! Err BIG-BONED! 

Great work Shroom!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 17, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Coulda been worse, coulda been attached to KK
> 
> Shrooms, please tell us you have plans for a webcomic. You would totally kick Megatokyo's ass (it's great, but I really don't think it could get better than angry green phalluses).



I'm a filmmaker Mel/A-lore, you might see my work on a larger scale in the future. I probably should try and do something organised for comic work, just to plan out a story without having to worry about the cinematics.

The practice has given me a talent as the best storyboard artist in my region (the thing about storyboards though, is that it's not necessarily about the amount of realistic detail, otherwise they're not workable).

You think Cable's dead 'Southernman'? He's got armour-like muscles you know =D

Glad people are enjoying this.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2006)

O Rly? Darn....(I just wanted to kill someone ) Oh man..... Oh wait we still got Giro!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 17, 2006)

If you check the Boobsday/My FC, you'll see I recently confirmed that Matt is effectively invincible to death. Maybe this lures him into positions where he takes horrendous abuse.

I'm not sure you guys went killed or anything anyway!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 17, 2006)

Cable's rock hard abs and pectorals deflect bullets like spidwads. Which is good, because he's been shot over 300 times.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 17, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> Cable's rock hard abs and pectorals deflect bullets like spidwads. Which is good, because he's been shot over 300 times.



Something about that numerical assessment just made me laugh.

Edit:



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Abusing Giro makes it all worth while
> 
> OMG!  Its a new egg!



Old egg Mr S, it just hatched into Toylet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2006)

Abusing Giro makes it all worth while 

OMG!  Its a new egg!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG! this is just hilarious!... I'll look forward for the new ones!...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2006)

Ay what I meant was one that had hatched


----------



## Masaki (Feb 17, 2006)

Things I would like to see:

- KK's thingamajig becoming a huge weapon, Abarai Renji style.
- Moe asking someone if they know how to use a gun.
- Knk doing something awesome.
- Me


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome. Sean. You're my favorite.


----------



## CABLE (Feb 18, 2006)

LOLMG THAT WAS CLASSIC.  I wouldn't have wanted it to happen anyother way.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Toilet egg ftw! \m/ 


That one was the coolest pic ever. I can't imagine moe beeing badass in anyway though. XD 

It's really cool that you're a movie maker, I've always wanted to be that. It's possible that I'm going to study media and communication on uni. I would prolly just end up as a camera man though  

I think I'm just going to stick to economy and take over Warner Bros.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Things I would like to see:
> 
> - KK's thingamajig becoming a huge weapon, Abarai Renji style.



=D



			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Toilet egg ftw! \m/
> 
> 
> That one was the coolest pic ever. I can't imagine moe beeing badass in anyway though. XD
> ...



The thing with film is that you generally learn your way around a lot of areas, you only get a focused role on the job (and until you're making money, chances are you'll be doing a lot of different stuff). For instance, I can work wherever needed, I think I'm still inexperienced when it comes to lighting though.

Give me a budget if you do take over Warner Bros, I'll make you a blockbuster the likes of which you've never seen. When I make something free, I'm always holding back you know =o

Also, another hatching has taken place...


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Toilet egg ftw! \m/
> 
> 
> That one was the coolest pic ever. I can't imagine moe beeing badass in anyway though. XD



Just die makeup boy XD. I can be badass!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 18, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Also, another hatching has taken place...



Where dammit, where?!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Just die makeup boy XD. I can be badass!
> 
> *looks at ava/sig*
> 
> ..yeah, I can be


yeah toilet
steal his music and see him get bad ass on you


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> Where dammit, where?!



Refresh number four. I should make a note to anyone hosting the eggs themselves that they won't hatch in such circumstances =D


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 18, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You need to introduce more characters.
> These are the characters you always use.
> 
> My ideas from who you could tie in:
> ...



I like these ideas. Not just because I'm in it (yeah maybe that too) but because the forum has such a wide list of personalities that would tie in greatly.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 18, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Refresh number four. I should make a note to anyone hosting the eggs themselves that they won't hatch in such circumstances =D



A minute ago I saw Giro come out of # 4. Now it's unhatched again. WTF!?

EDIT: _Nevermind, I see it now._


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 18, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Refresh number four. I should make a note to anyone hosting the eggs themselves that they won't hatch in such circumstances =D


Hah I was right about the blue one!


----------



## RockLee (Feb 18, 2006)

Next time on:

NF Heat!

Will Rez, Vash, S&G, and moe catch up to kingler?

What has happened to Giro?

Will our beloved cronies survive the horrendous phallusing?

How will Shroomsday justify Cable's ressurection?

All this and more, NEXT!

*ends paid advetisement*


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

Another one of those updates that probably doesn't really answer as many questions as it brings up.



			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> *ends paid advetisement*



I didn't authorise this!



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Hah I was right about the blue one!



You guessed Dre/Hans/JD would be in there? The fifth blue one hatched by the way (incase people haven't had the image refresh like Southerman here).


----------



## CABLE (Feb 18, 2006)

I think you meantto write Shlong Sabre.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG...Moe could join the olympics as a turner or something


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

^ I went from total badassness to a 2nd rate gymnast. How every fitting XD

I would love for toilet's true appearance to be revealed as cross dresser.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 18, 2006)

Actually, he meant Schlong Saber/Sabre.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't try to manipulate shroomsday!!

He already said I had the power of eternal darkness. I can't be a cross dresser and have that power at the same time. Itachi is the exception though. Nailpolish wearing freak.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

oke this page gives the scentance "to cock a shotgun" a whole new meaning


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 18, 2006)

That is disturbingly pwned haha

No wonder we worked for that guy...



> You guessed Dre/Hans/JD would be in there? The fifth blue one hatched by the way (incase people haven't had the image refresh like Southerman here).



Ay, in your FC



			
				Dre said:
			
		

> Toilet! damnit...which one is me...i've gotta be in one...*wrestles mentally*





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Prolly the blue one.....unless thats Ms. K...........or are u saving her and Occa for the second batch


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL.  XD
Heh, so Chamcham really was killed? 



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> You need to introduce more characters.
> These are the characters you always use.
> 
> My ideas from who you could tie in:
> ...


That's an awesome idea.

And put Orochimaru and Mel-topia and such as LotU's thugs as Wrath and myself could be KN's or something. I try to be neutral mostly, but I'll pick a side on this one.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Don't try to manipulate shroomsday!!
> 
> He already said I had the power of eternal darkness. I can't be a cross dresser and have that power at the same time. Itachi is the exception though. Nailpolish wearing freak.



It's toggable, like all useful powers.



			
				9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> And put Orochimaru and Mel-topia and such as LotU's thugs as Wrath and myself could be KN's or something. I try to be neutral mostly, but I'll pick a side on this one.



I really don't want to feed the Kyuubi Naruto/LOTU flames in this comic. Even though LOTU's gone into cartoonish villainly mode and it would be easy material (he's still a good guy much of the time, but it's better when he's settled rather than this Me>Mods rubbish).

You'll turn up Nigel H. Kage.


----------



## CABLE (Feb 18, 2006)

We should take bets on who the last egg will be.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

i bet onitasku >_>
EDIT: i win XDDD (i cheated it was allready hatched )


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

Stab Master Arson said:
			
		

> We should take bets on who the last egg will be.



Can I get in on that?

_Last_ egg Jeff =)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Did I just kill vash and reznor?`


----------



## CABLE (Feb 18, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Can I get in on that?
> 
> _Last_ egg Jeff =)


you lie you cheat and you steal.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Did I just kill vash and reznor?`



Moe didn't seem worried about it so you shouldn't either. I'll say this though, you shot Vash and Reznor.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 18, 2006)

The Shlong Sabre, a very omnipotent weapon indeed. 

Omg, I was the green egg? My stance kicks ass!


----------



## RockLee (Feb 18, 2006)

Apparantly, KK was a former student of Toylet, who both invoke "Hard Style of Rod" when fighting other opponents. Weapons of choice? Take a guess.



			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I didn't authorize this!


Actually, your managers did in fact inform me that you had authorized it. They also told me to ignore any and all sounds of stuggle that may be issuing behind them. XD

I got paid handsomely, in any case.

Vash and Rez are dead...please. They'll probably manage to stop the boats propellers with their bare hands.

Also, it just dawned on me that I work for jkingler. Well, if KnK or Mel decide to fight, wouldn't me and Southernman become cannon fodder?

._.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 18, 2006)

> Apparantly, Giro was a former student of Toylet, who both invoke "Hard Style of Rod" when fighting other opponents. Weapons of choice? Take a guess.


Yeah dude, it was KK who pwned us....we pwned Giro....(though of course he will magically re-appear sometime else only to be pwned again)


----------



## RockLee (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh...right. I mean...

I never make mistakes! Check my post, you'll see I'm right!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 18, 2006)

Editing is teh cheap. 

And wouldnt it be the other way around since KK is seniorerer (its wrote that way cuz i feel like it) then Toilet?


----------



## RockLee (Feb 18, 2006)

Not in this case. It seems that Toylet is dual wielding, while KK is a single wielder.

What's editing?


----------



## slimscane (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, so many phalluses... phallusi? Oh well, it doesn't matter.

Do only the bad guys use a phallus as a weapon (making KK a bad guy), or are they like lightsabers where they color is important (we have seen a read and green one so far). I want to see someone dual wield! =D


----------



## RockLee (Feb 19, 2006)

You are about to. Toylet is a confirmed dual wielder.

However, I want to see a Star Wars-esque fight between KK and Toylet.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 19, 2006)

seriously!? Sweet! (well, as 'sweet' as seeing a guy fight with a phallus in each hand can be). This comic just keeps getting better =)


----------



## Dragonzair (Feb 19, 2006)

Wahahah XD Good job on this one Shrooms. XD My favourite scene had to be where Monikuh's eyes are O.O.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 19, 2006)

good stuff. its so cool. XD

keep it up!


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 19, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Reznor
> You need to introduce more characters.
> These are the characters you always use.
> 
> ...



Best idea ever 

Also I am shocked and appalled that spamasuki has not even been mentioned


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 19, 2006)

Rez and I are obviously the characters who are presumed dead, team up, and stay underground until they get the chance to attack.


----------



## Blue (Feb 19, 2006)

I demand to be included in this!  

Oh wait, it's funny without me. Never mind.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 24, 2006)

...maybe they include you... and kill you in the next frame... XD...


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 24, 2006)

Maybe the next one will have Dani leading an army of Nf'ers (unnamed ones die) against the army of kids/hackers whatever that tried to shut NF down, and we win!


----------



## RockLee (Feb 24, 2006)

Nah. It'd be an invasion of gang members from the inner confines of the city, and members join up to fight them.  

It'd be a most righteous idea to implement.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 24, 2006)

Toliet-sensei, I never thought I'd get to see you in action again. ;____;

Pure ownage, Boobsface. XD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 24, 2006)

From what was siad of it being a hardware problem, THUS...

It would be cool to have (since everything is boats) be in the harbor a Cruise Ship, USS Naruto Forums, which is half sunk, and Tazmo is operating a Tug Boat and (insert a good member-maybe Ms. K) is the captain and the Captain is saying DAMNIT BOUT FREAKING TIME! Some people have already drowned -Giro's body floats by- and Tazmo gets pissed and they have a Phallus Gun Fight XD


----------



## Reznor (Feb 24, 2006)

> Maybe the next one will have Dani leading an army of Nf'ers (unnamed ones die) against the army of kids/hackers whatever that tried to shut NF down, and we win!


 Just find a bunch of random member names of people that you never see post more than once a month.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 24, 2006)

Well Heat didn't typically follow the course of Forum events (there's a serious lack of speedboats and phallic showdowns on this Forum for that to be the case), but a reference might not be amiss.

I'll march on with the next update in due time.


----------



## monk3 (Feb 25, 2006)

haha funny stuff. keep up the awesome work! =)


----------



## CABLE (Feb 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Just find a bunch of random member names of people that you never see post more than once a month.



I second that.  But use Killa Cam sometimes.  The best member and most funniest ever.


----------



## pajamas (Feb 26, 2006)

Use me! Cause I'm an annoying Nintendo fanboy =D

Have me eating some Sony fanboy just because cannibals are cool!

Whee!

But, the comic is fucking awesome. I wish I had 1/20 of your talent O=


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 26, 2006)

It's one of those updates where no one really says much. But then they do say 'a picture says a thousand words', so I didn't want to clog it up with some big ass monologue taking that into account.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

good one Shrooms 
like it 

your so gonna get owned XD


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice one shrooms, who's who?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah yeah, I'll believe it when I see it! Trying to put me under pressure or something?! Is it hot in here? I feel like I'm suffocating... OH GOD WHY DID I CREATE MY OWN DOOM?!

But anyway, I'm really looking forward to seeing what you and Conner come up with, otherwise I wouldn't have suggested in the first place.



			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Nice one shrooms, who's who?





Blue suit flab to muscle man is sunsteinundgasoline,
Red suit calm and collected is Vash,
Gold suit flash and dramatic is Goldnor/Reznor,
Green suit mellow and acrobatic is moemar.

Toiletnojutsu of course being the master of darkness with his dual shlong sabres.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah, I'll believe it when I see it! Trying to put me under pressure or something?! Is it hot in here? I feel like I'm suffocating... OH GOD WHY DID I CREATE MY OWN DOOM?!
> 
> But anyway, I'm really looking forward to seeing what you and Conner come up with, otherwise I wouldn't have suggested in the first place.



cant wait for connor to show up  
i'm allready full with ideas


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 26, 2006)

Ah, seems as though a few more panels are up, meaning it's time for another update over at the FC. And I'll be signing on to MSN in just a few minutes. =O


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

good 
i'll be waiting
*takes notebook*

lets do this thang


----------



## furious styles (Feb 26, 2006)

Eheheheheh..


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 26, 2006)

Gasp why are those 3 drowning???? 

Are they already dead or do they just have concrete shoes?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 26, 2006)

They're not drowning, they're walking. Also the bullet holes sort of show that they've got some Giro-esque resilience.


----------



## legan (Feb 26, 2006)

Awesome.

I love this comic ;_;


----------



## less (Feb 26, 2006)

The updates in this thread makes me happier than the raws do.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 26, 2006)

Legan said:
			
		

> Awesome.
> 
> I love this comic ;_;



My mission's always been to make Forum members cry (similar to Miss K's now that I think about it). Thank you.

And thanks for the kind words, it really makes it worthwhile.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> The updates in this thread makes me happier than the raws do.


I agree. Nuff said.


----------



## Sen316 (Feb 26, 2006)

This comic makes me laugh. I forgot how good laughing feels. It also reminds me of my friend Gouka's comics. <3 it!

I like Tasku's shirt. X3


----------



## Sen316 (Feb 26, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Aw, good to see you actually posting on the forum, Sen. *Glomps*
> You know, you need to be on here more often, since then we can both talk about how godly NF is on the phone! =O



You know why I don't post!! I feel like such a n00b when I do. >.<; *beats head with frying pan*


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 26, 2006)

Sen316 said:
			
		

> This comic makes me laugh. I forgot how good laughing feels. It also reminds me of my friend Gouka's comics. <3 it!
> 
> I like Tasku's shirt. X3



Aw, good to see you actually posting on the forum, Sen. *Glomps*
You know, you need to be on here more often, since then we can both talk about how godly NF is on the phone! =O


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Feb 26, 2006)

this comic is awsome!!  

2 questions

1: why aren't shroom's comics in stickies!?

2. can i be in the comic?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

looky looky
is that youre special lady friend Connor?


----------



## Shishou (Feb 26, 2006)

No Kikes, eh?

Thats how comics should be.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> It's toggable, like all useful powers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YESH!


			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah, I'll believe it when I see it! Trying to put me under pressure or something?! Is it hot in here? I feel like I'm suffocating... OH GOD WHY DID I CREATE MY OWN DOOM?!
> 
> But anyway, I'm really looking forward to seeing what you and Conner come up with, otherwise I wouldn't have suggested in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Feb 26, 2006)

You can always use Spamasuki as filler material >_> <_< 

use us  we are so lonely


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

It must've been the ass in my avatar that did it. Then again, he said this way before I had this ass in my avatar, so it must've been the charm.*runs fingers through*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

Awwww, lucky you 9Tails.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

It must've been the ass in my avatar. Then again, he said this way before I even had this ass in my avatar so it must've been the charm....and endless begging.

Ok, it was neither. 




It's because I'm cool I guess.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 26, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> They're not drowning, they're walking. Also the bullet holes sort of show that they've got some Giro-esque resilience.


Aww man we need to get some Desert Eagles in here, something that can actually kill someone. More blood needed 



> You can always use Spamasuki as filler material >_> <_<


Ay you can have how Dre and NN pwned Tayuya's rep


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sure you'll do something cool 9Tails. Hopefully a fight (with smacktalk) against Bass.


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Feb 26, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Aww man we need to get some Desert Eagles in here, something that can actually kill someone. More blood needed
> 
> 
> Ay you can have how Dre and NN pwned Tayuya's rep




exactly


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll do something cool 9Tails. Hopefully a fight (with smacktalk) against Bass.


Is Bass in there? If so, I hope to beat his like he owed me money or something. Or like Hollow Ichigo did to poor Hollow Hiyori.

It's...

*claps fist into the palm of his hand in a threatening manner*

...nerd-bashing time.


----------



## Shishou (Feb 26, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> It must've been the ass in my avatar. Then again, he said this way before I even had this ass in my avatar so it must've been the charm....and endless begging.
> 
> Ok, it was neither.
> 
> ...



The ass makes me feel like a pedo, and get some freckle faced fetish.


----------



## Sublime (Feb 26, 2006)

Your comics are awesome, I'm looking forward to the next update. Reps to you.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

Shishou said:
			
		

> The ass makes me feel like a pedo, and get some freckle faced fetish.



Heh, you know what's funny? People around your age might love Orihime and she's only 15.

The girl in my sig may be 5-6 times that age. Well, you can continue to feel pedo, but I'm still going to be 17(underage! Take that, Law!) for a bit longer. Time's running out quickly though.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 26, 2006)

The dryo one is a bit confusing...

Edit: Well, fortunately me and 9Tails aren't technically pedo...yet. xD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

I am pleased.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

There ya go, RockLee. Finally, someone gets it!

And Nigel H. Kage's on the way! I can feel it! Which side will I be on, though? And will Shrooms get my skintone down? I'm brown-ish.


----------



## Shishou (Feb 26, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Heh, you know what's funny? People around your age might love Orihime and she's only 15.
> 
> The girl in my sig may be 5-6 times that age. Well, you can continue to feel pedo, but I'm still going to be 17(underage! Take that, Law!) for a bit longer. Time's running out quickly though.



Tell me one part of Orihime that passes for a 15 year old...  o-o


----------



## RockLee (Feb 26, 2006)

Her inherant Japanese loliness.

9-Tails, we must act quickly, while the law still shields us!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, yes. What's the plan? Right now the clock's ticking on my 17-ship.:S My pedo-pass is only good for about another month!


			
				Shishou said:
			
		

> Tell me one part of Orihime that passes for a 15 year old... o-o


The fact that she is one?


----------



## RockLee (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, find the girl you like, and get her under a liquor induced spell!

Also, my pass is good for another 5 months. Sweeeet.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

Damn! Why couldn't your parents be hornier 5 months earlier?

And when do I appear in NF Forums Heat?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 26, 2006)

YOSH! You can do it carlos! Go git some of that freshman booty XD


----------



## RockLee (Feb 26, 2006)

But all the freshgirls are ewwww. I have my sights set on someone my own age. Unfortunately, girls my age have their sights set on older guys.

Ossu, Sunuv sensei! Youth powa!!!!

Also, apparantly my parents got busy when it got cold. xD

You will appear...soon. Just like those eggs.


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 26, 2006)

ekk I'm a freshman

I really love this thread shroom's it shows a real sense of NF community.

u rok r soks shroom's-kun.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, are you a fresh*man* or a fresh*woman*?

Also, these comic do bring us all together. Since I just realized that, Shrooms gets +1 rep.


----------



## CABLE (Feb 26, 2006)

Don't even dignify agony posters by putting them in this comic.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 26, 2006)

Stab Master Arson said:
			
		

> Don't even dignify agony posters by putting them in this comic.




you just cant let it go huh?


----------



## Shishou (Feb 26, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Yes, yes. What's the plan? Right now the clock's ticking on my 17-ship.:S My pedo-pass is only good for about another month!
> 
> The fact that she is one?



Juss sayin, Physically that chick looks 12.  And it makes me feel like a Pedo


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 26, 2006)

Stab Master Arson just let it go man I dont care about that fight anymore and spamasuki doesnt either so just drop it and we might be able to become friends.

Also rocklee I'm a dude.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 26, 2006)

Matters not, for it is not pedoness. So, we are in the clear!

Also, the agony posters, for the most part, do not merit inclusion.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, again, I'm still underage and she's probably 5-6 Ichigo's age so goody for me! Hooray for Pedo Passes!

And, yes, agony posters are mehhh. I'm glad he seems to have switched to the light side.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 26, 2006)

Ah. Then...I forgot what my witty comment was, robot. xD

Pedo Passes all around? What shall we do once we expire?


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 26, 2006)

well thats not really fare so posting in the agony automatically makes me a bad member I dont think thats fare.

I belive sun can vouch for me, I'm a decent guy and a good member just because agony is my favorite place on the forum doesnt mean I dont have anything to contribute.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

Dunno, but I will continue to admire the nice backside in my avy.*shrug*


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 26, 2006)

Thats some high quality A....now we just need some underage T.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 26, 2006)

I will continue to stare at 9 Tails avy.

*Falls under Hyori's hypnosis*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, RockLee. Continue to stare at it. Marvel at it. Gape at it. @__@


			
				robotkiller said:
			
		

> Thats some high quality A....now we just need some underage T.


Look no further than Orihime. She's underage.

Hiyori, again, is likely 5-6 older than Ichigo. Yeah, repeating the same thing sucks.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 26, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I will continue to stare at 9 Tails avy.
> 
> *Falls under Hyori's hypnosis*




 

hahah lol


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 26, 2006)

This one is so awesome. It's so much like Mel-topia that someone would tell her "don't worry" and then they'd screw up big time, and she ends up bringing them out of that mess without saying a word.


----------



## CABLE (Feb 26, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> well thats not really fare so posting in the agony automatically makes me a bad member I dont think thats fare.
> 
> I belive sun can vouch for me, I'm a decent guy and a good member just because agony is my favorite place on the forum doesnt mean I dont have anything to contribute.



We all know that the majority of members who post in the agony are tardlings.  Feel free to prove us wrong.
Sun has proven himself to not be a tardling, thus gaining our respect.  However you have proven yourself to be a complete tardling.  Need I say more?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 26, 2006)

Aww thanks SMA, Im touched  

Though Robo is still my friend, he just has yet to be dissilussioned by Agony and Spamasuki...


----------



## RockLee (Feb 26, 2006)

How can you *not* be disillusioned?

God damn it, 9 Tails, I keep scrolling by your posts! I'm turning Pedo bear!

*howls like a pedo bear**

*pedo bear howl goes like this- "Want some candy?"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 26, 2006)

ROFL! Haha...we'll cure you of the pedobearness! 

I happen to recall a cetain club known as Stir Crazy along US1 that could do just the trick. How much do lap dances go for these days?


----------



## RockLee (Feb 26, 2006)

I've seen that. That's semi-near by Bare Necessities. I wonder if it's a Jungle Book themed club?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 26, 2006)

Isnt Bare Necessities in Ft. Lauderdale?

Wow...we know a bit too much about strip clubs XD


----------



## RockLee (Feb 26, 2006)

Actually it's on US1, across from Borders. 

xD We do know a little too much.


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 26, 2006)

no hate but this thread should be moved. if they want to renovate the place then they should fully do it.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 27, 2006)

This thread has been become unnervingly full of the word 'pedo'. But I caught all the positive comments, thanks to all of you.



			
				9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Is Bass in there? If so, I hope to beat his like he owed me money or something. Or like Hollow Ichigo did to poor Hollow Hiyori.



For a very long time I was unsure if Bass actually existed, since I never saw him post. Gave him sort of an omnipotent presence.



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> This one is so awesome. It's so much like Mel-topia that someone would tell her "don't worry" and then they'd screw up big time, and she ends up bringing them out of that mess without saying a word.



It felt very natural progression when I realised that my character would have to crash the boat =D

I'm not sure Mel-topia would bother to bring me out in real life, but she'd certainly survive and at least send someone back in after the fire died down.


----------



## Dragonzair (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Seansy, off topic, but, is there a thread, or a link where all the eggs *hatched and unhatched* are in?

I haven't seen all yet. XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes but it's been gripped by madness. Here's all the eggs (image limit means I have to link):

Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!
Look at this one! Lmao!


----------



## Dragonzair (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks ^^

And great job with the comic. XD


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2006)

oh those are such cool eggs. // .
thanks for the links. they might come in handy for me. 

nice job on the comic too. its sooo good.


----------



## Shishou (Feb 27, 2006)

Why do some of the eggs look like deformed colourful asses?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 27, 2006)

It's not all that coincidential in honesty.

Thanks Dragonzair and Lynxe. Your detective persona might be the best way to go for your character in this one DZ.


----------



## Dragonzair (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO XD

Really? XD I thought I was a horrible detective >.>

Yeah. You can make me a terrible detective who does nothing but have strawberry lolipop! 

[edit]
Shishou: O_O



Where did you get that Sven pic? Is that from the manga? I can't remember that scene...


----------



## Shishou (Feb 27, 2006)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> LMAO XD
> 
> Really? XD I thought I was a horrible detective >.>
> 
> ...




  Its kewl, eh?


----------



## Dragonzair (Feb 27, 2006)

Hell yes it is.

Where's it from!?


----------



## Shishou (Feb 27, 2006)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Hell yes it is.
> 
> Where's it from!?



Manga, too lazy to check which page/chap.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2006)

@ shishou: that's such a cute sig. kirby and majin buu. . 
loveable pink creatures//

@ shroomsday: when's the next update of the comic coming out? its really good.


----------



## k1nj3 (Feb 27, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Yes, RockLee. Continue to stare at it. Marvel at it. Gape at it. @__@
> 
> Look no further than Orihime. She's underage.
> 
> Hiyori, again, is likely 5-6 older than Ichigo. Yeah, repeating the same thing sucks.



you're underage as well, so it's okay for you to have that avy  


> We all know that the majority of members who post in the agony are tardlings. Feel free to prove us wrong.
> Sun has proven himself to not be a tardling, thus gaining our respect. However you have proven yourself to be a complete tardling. Need I say more?



stop flaming please.

@Shroomsday great work


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 27, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> For a very long time I was unsure if Bass actually existed, since I never saw him post. Gave him sort of an omnipotent presence.




Don't tell him that to his face. He'll get a big head!


			
				k1nj3 said:
			
		

> you're underage as well, so it's okay for you to have that avy


Have you any idea how many times I've had to point that out? 

Critics agree that it's nice ass too.*shrug* Ebert and Roeper would probably give it two thumbs up if they ever saw it.


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 27, 2006)

Stab Master Arson said:
			
		

> We all know that the majority of members who post in the agony are tardlings.



Not true most of them are just inconsistent repwhores, but they're my inconsistent rewhores



> Feel free to prove us wrong.



I dont _need_ to prove anything to you, I like the people in spamasuki and I will continue to be a member.

But if you have some standards that you would like me to aspire to feel free to post them.



> Sun has proven himself to not be a tardling, thus gaining our respect.



The truth of the matter is that you have no idea of who I am. Since I mostly only post in the agony and fanclubs were my posts dont count I'm not that well know but to those who do know me will allways say good things.....well except maybe tayuya



> However you have proven yourself to be a complete tardling.  Need I say more?



I think the only one here who is acting immature is you cable/SMA, you claim to be a good member but all you do is continue to fight and argue with me, and I frankly dont care for it.

Btw way shrooms keep up the good work


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, a fight scene, this just gets better and better!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 27, 2006)

Brrrrmmm.

Also, if for some reason you feel the need to flame another member, please take it else where (off the Forum or just knock it off entirely). That's not to anyone in particular, but a general request. You'll feel more upbeat for not doing it too.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

I say, I do believe that is me! Jolly ho.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice comic 
shrooms 
cool hat you got there Yoshi


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2006)

Nigel H. Kage is a great character. One can always do with random genteel commentary. Indubitably.

Also, I like the mid-boat-rampage-karaoke. Nice touch. XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 27, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Nigel H. Kage is a great character. One can always do with random genteel commentary. Indubitably.
> 
> Also, I like the mid-boat-rampage-karaoke. Nice touch. XD



The English master 'o grammatical non-disaster, is Kageyoshi. Nigel H. Kage is the famous singer!

Your appearances in recent updates have been small (in screen size), but undoubtably (insert any wang joke here) they will rise again.

Thanks all!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

So much happened today! I wonder how long before there is a 'NF Heat FC'.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2006)

> Your appearances in recent updates have been small (in screen size), but undoubtably (insert any wang joke here) they will rise again.


In this comic, as in real life, I am a grower. 

That works. 

And I am surprised that Nigel H. Kage isn't a brit. That's a very English name.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

I think Nigel is a very nice English name. Perhaps I shall name my son Nigel.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2006)

I think Vimes would be a cool name, too.


----------



## Blue (Feb 27, 2006)

The problem with Nigel is that it's probably the only English name that's just terribly out of place in the States. I've never met anyone named Nigel in my life, save for my tour guide in London.

Also: Naming boys Alexis = bad idea.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Feb 27, 2006)

it's harder to keep track of who is who than in the NF game (since it had 3rd person narative) but i like this comic more!!!!!!  

also, this is a sticky!!! no more losing it (like that was going to happen anyways)


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

The only way my name will become popular again is if Charles doesn't become king, and his son does instead.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 27, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> The problem with Nigel is that it's probably the only English name that's just terribly out of place in the States. I've never met anyone named Nigel in my life, save for my tour guide in London.
> 
> Also: Naming boys Alexis = bad idea.



Taking your English vs American discussion from your Fanclub into my thread eh?! Well I guess not.

The 'Nigel H. Kage' is by 9Tail-Hokage's own suggestion, but it seems to work. Is 9Tail-Hokage from the States anyway? It might not fit in there (though it's a big place so who knows), but there's other countries that use it.

hyuugafan the thread's been stickied for a while. The Forum Staff are just making it easier to monitor incase my work makes them look foolish or something. I drew every muscle stroke of Sunshine's ripped body with what I assume to be a gun to my head you know.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Feb 27, 2006)

i always got to it using someone's sig or when it was listed as the latest reply of NF cafe (in other words, 90% of the time)

it's a habit of mine to be shifted anyways......


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the Updates!... *entering waiting mode*...more...more...more...more....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 27, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> The problem with Nigel is that it's probably the only English name that's just terribly out of place in the States. I've never met anyone named Nigel in my life, save for my tour guide in London.
> 
> Also: Naming boys Alexis = bad idea.


I have a close old High School chum named Ashley...a dude ofcourse, or else the name wouldn't really be astonishing would it .



> Thanks for the Updates!... *entering waiting mode*...more...more...more...more....


I hope you get comfortable


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> The problem with Nigel is that it's probably the only English name that's just terribly out of place in the States. I've never met anyone named Nigel in my life, save for my tour guide in London.
> 
> Also: Naming boys Alexis = bad idea.


Alexei always works, then you sound like a bad ass Russian  

Hahah the battle was awesome. I am truly a great admirer of your drving skills Shrooms and eagerly await the day you decide to get into Nascar.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 27, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Next time I'm just going to throw in more speedboats.



:| could i randomly be in the comic XD Or do you just pick people?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 27, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I hope you get comfortable



Testing out your powers of prophecy again?

I should note the latest update was sponsored by Mel-topia and Miss K, who provided me with a Cowboy Bebop track I hadn't heard before ('No Reply'). It's always nice to have some good music to listen to when I'm drawing.

The dangerous is that I get a bit influenced by the music sometimes. Just another reason why Linkin Park isn't on my Playlist =o



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Hahah the battle was awesome. I am truly a great admirer of your drving skills Shrooms and eagerly await the day you decide to get into Nascar.



Isn't that the one where they drive around in circles a lot? In the UK there's roundabouts, but you don't see much of an audience.



			
				NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> :| could i randomly be in the comic XD Or do you just pick people?



More of the latter, it's somewhat random but it helps if I've interacted with someone a bit beforehand.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Isn't that the one where they drive around in circles a lot? In the UK there's roundabouts, but you don't see much of an audience.



Yes but based on the driving ability seen here I would imagine you would be able to spice it up a little... 

Newsreporter: This just in from the Daytona 500! Some crazy Brit has driven onto the Nascar track! And he appears to be driving the wrong direction! OMG HOLY CRAP THEIR GONNA CRASH! OH MY FUCKING GOD THERE ARE BODIES EVERYWHERE!!!! All of the fucking drivers have mad a 20 car pile up and the rabid car appears to be driving through the audience! Dear God please have mercy on our souls -Shrooms smashes through announcer box running over the announcer, Giro- Shit I think I'm dead, oh wait never mind, jk lol


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 27, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Yes but based on the driving ability seen here I would imagine you would be able to spice it up a little...
> 
> Newsreporter: This just in from the Daytona 500! Some crazy Brit has driven onto the Nascar track! And he appears to be driving the wrong direction! OMG HOLY CRAP THEIR GONNA CRASH! OH MY FUCKING GOD THERE ARE BODIES EVERYWHERE!!!! All of the fucking drivers have mad a 20 car pile up and the rabid car appears to be driving through the audience! Dear God please have mercy on our souls -Shrooms smashes through announcer box running over the announcer, Giro- Shit I think I'm dead, oh wait never mind, jk lol



As I've encouraged OniTasku and jef88, you should have a go at Forum comics too.


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 27, 2006)

Yoshi is by far the best character in the comic I hope to see more of him in the future possibly with a umbrella gun.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 27, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> As I've encouraged OniTasku and jef88, you should have a go at Forum comics too.



The reason I had to NOT do it, actually was that people would probably compare it with yours (not a comparison that would favor us, I think), and on top of that I don't have the money for a tablet.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 27, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> The reason I had to NOT do it, actually was that people would probably compare it with yours (not a comparison that would favor us, I think), and on top of that I don't have the money for a tablet.



Well looking at the amount of Forum-themed media, it's like water in a desert to an extent. No one's likely to spit it out. As long as it's entertaining in its own way, it'll be worthwhile. But with this kind of thing, it would be pretty shitty to make a competition out of it.

Also I remember a lot of animated flashes using Forum members' avatars a while back (at another Forum), a tablet's not the only way to do things! Also doing some creative cutting with the Member Picture thread would be interesting to make a series with.



			
				robotkiller said:
			
		

> Yoshi is by far the best character in the comic I hope to see more of him in the future possibly with a umbrella gun.



I'll keep that idea in mind =)

Also here's another update:





Dum dum duuuum, hey this update wasn't very funny. At all infact!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 27, 2006)

I think it was indeed funny. Dani is holding a #%43 

And your portrayal of martryn's emoness was most accurate.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 27, 2006)

lmao, my best buddy orochimaru is gonna break me outta jail! =D


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 27, 2006)

...my waiting mode was crushed so fast... Great!...


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Feb 27, 2006)

i love how KnK looks like a fierce lawyer! and the "kuckiki" hair also is great

rofl at martryn's expression



> Dum dum duuuum, hey this update wasn't very funny. At all infact!



another hilarious thing about your comics is the caricatures of us, that alone is a great laugh


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 27, 2006)

Will dre and cable escape??? only time and plot devices shall tell.

Remember guys soap on a rope a federal state prisoners best policy.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone has a penis gun bro.


----------



## Shishou (Feb 27, 2006)

KnK has a penis gun....


ZOMGWTFHAHAHALOLSROFL


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 27, 2006)

...I don't want a shot of that...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 27, 2006)

Martryn looks so badass!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Martryn _does_ look badass! Which side am I on again?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO, great updates. Where's Nigel H. Kage?!?!?!?!?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2006)

Wtf? When did I wind up in jail? 

Are you leaving out important scenes, Shroomy? XD


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 27, 2006)

So who was I? I didn't catch it.>_<


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

I think you were the singing guy?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2006)

Heh me and RL are the only ones that dun have schlonguns, apparently schlonguns > SMG's.....

Oh yeah dun worry as loyal lackeys we will help break you guys out 

Unless we get bought for a higher price......

Cuz we're whoresluts like that


----------



## CABLE (Feb 27, 2006)

to make orochimaru more acurate, a patchy beard and 50 pounds need to be added.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 27, 2006)

Sun, we are not *total* whoresluts. >

Anywho, for a moment I was going to say that KnK/Blue was going to pistol whip dre, but...

Looks more like a case of dickslapping to me. ^^

Can't believe I typed that. Unclean. So unclean. *washes hands*


----------



## CABLE (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL you should add Nybar coming into save us by him owning KnK.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a strong feeling that I won't be getting that boat of mine back anytime soon....or at all, for that matter.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2006)

Ay it will likely make a very entertaining ball of fire


----------



## Reznor (Feb 27, 2006)

> LOL you should add Nybar


 You need to come to terms with the fact that he's gone now. You need to move on.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You need to come to terms with the fact that he's gone now. You need to move on.


NEVER!   He will return....someday.....I hope..........

Believe it!


----------



## RockLee (Feb 27, 2006)

You, sir, are in denial.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2006)

I know what you are but what am I?


----------



## RockLee (Feb 27, 2006)

Your own personal Jesus.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2006)

Kool! Crucifiction is fun!


----------



## Reznor (Feb 27, 2006)

I probably shouldn't have said that comment, being as Shrooms didn't want this thread to turn into a flame war.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I probably shouldn't have said that comment, being as Shrooms didn't want this thread to turn into a flame war.


Lulz it isn't me and Lee are dawgs we just bantering.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 27, 2006)

We are friends, Rez. We mess around like that. Kinda funny that you thought twas serious. XD

If we ever disagree on anything...it's off the net.


----------



## CABLE (Feb 27, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You need to come to terms with the fact that he's gone now. You need to move on.



NEVERE NEVER:

no, Im just saying it would be funny if he came and owned KnK like he did before.  He like comes in with a katana and cuts off her head then performs sepuku.  or however you spell it.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 28, 2006)

> He like comes in with a katana and cuts off her head then performs sepuku. or however you spell it.


 :S Anyone that has violent fantasies about a girl weirds me out big time :S


----------



## CABLE (Feb 28, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> :S Anyone that has violent fantasies about a girl weirds me out big time :S



shes not a girl.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 28, 2006)

If Nybarius returned it would probably be to say something like 'I AM THE FORUM', but aside from that last duel he was a likeable chap. Miss K's never been elitist since I've been around, so the points being made were moot. The lie/joke was never used to belittle someone, and on the next page she makes another shocking claim:



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> It's heredatary. My mother was also the queen of smex, back in the sixties.



And since being a direct successor to the WSA title of queen of smex myself I can tell you she was still reigning in the earlier seventies. Infact I'd go as far to say that the title's not even hereditary at all making that a complete lie!

In honesty though Nybarius's attack was trying to root out a problem that never existed. He felt that Dani/Miss K/Blue was too liked and given too much credit. He also felt that he had more of a right to the Forum position of power she had than she did. Leading up to this point he was starting some really unpleasant arguments, and being just generally very judgemental and personal. I'm sure that away from the Forum he's much more like his old self and better for it.

Anyway, I don't want to get further into it, it was an unfortunate way for Nybarius to leave, because uptil then he was a good guy. He did some good community contribution and was smart and funny. On Miss K's part the same things can be said, she's a great Admin and a very likeable person.

Anyway as Rez noted, this isn't the place for flaming. The comic's main purpose is to brighten the mood and entertain. This type of flaming's not all that entertaining or uplifting. So I'd appreciate it if it was cut out before it starts.



			
				judge|dre said:
			
		

> lmao, my best buddy orochimaru is gonna break me outta jail! =D



Heh heh... hahahahahaHAHAHA!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 28, 2006)

Nybs told me himself, he just wanted to out with a bang.

I, however, want to go out while getting banged.

The downside to that is that I'm constantly on the lookout for assassins while I'm having sex.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 28, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> Nybs told me himself, he just wanted to out with a bang.
> 
> I, however, want to go out while getting banged.
> 
> The downside to that is that I'm constantly on the lookout for assassins while I'm having sex.



Originally your post made me laugh because it was a single line giving an explanation when I took paragraphs on the same subject =D

Now it's for two reasons. I think we'd all like to leave locations in that manner.



			
				jkingler! said:
			
		

> Wtf? When did I wind up in jail?
> 
> Are you leaving out important scenes, Shroomy? XD



You fell into the water after the boat smashing. Toylet got knocked out by a flying projectile in the crash too (which you can see in the crash panel). And the underwater Mod Squad were a-waitin'.

But yes I did.



			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> Sun, we are not *total* whoresluts. >



Hmmm...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 28, 2006)

The "Hmmm" is suggestive.

What will you come up with next! Am I a platinum-recording singing machine as well as an arse-kicker?

*check sig*


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 28, 2006)

Stab Master Arson said:
			
		

> to make orochimaru more acurate, a patchy beard and 50 pounds need to be added.



A patchy beard and 50 pounds? I was dodging bullets and grenades when you were back home jerking off to Hentai tentacles.

Anyway, those are a couple of my pics shrooms, before you mutilate my image even further on this comic strip.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 28, 2006)

I wonder what I'll be doing, sipping some tea whilst killing someone with my spear?


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Feb 28, 2006)

it would be funny if the mods had arrested them for smuggling p0rn pics, those guns would make it ironic


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 28, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> A patchy beard and 50 pounds? I was dodging bullets and grenades when you were back home jerking off to Hentai tentacles.
> 
> Anyway, those are a couple of my pics shrooms, before you mutilate my image even further on this comic strip.




Wow orochimaru is an ethnic badass


----------



## RockLee (Feb 28, 2006)

Orochimaru needs to be the cuban that gets people out of tight spots. xD


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 28, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> Wow orochimaru is an ethnic badass



Ethnic? Did you mean to say authentic?


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 28, 2006)

with his insane knife skillz.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 28, 2006)

Oro reminds me from the bad guy from the first ghost in the shell movie
the one with the camo jacket


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 28, 2006)

^^ Actually those pics are from a few months back, my hair is getting longer and I'm going for this look now ..




I'm almost halfway there.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 28, 2006)

he reminds me of the guy who was Hellboy in the same name movie... he he...


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 28, 2006)

He reminds me of a columbian drug lord. j/k man please dont sue me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks like a cheap Columbian Zangetsu lookalike


----------



## RockLee (Feb 28, 2006)

I declare him to be officially Colombian!

*takes out rubber stamp*


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 28, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> He reminds me of a columbian drug lord



I wish ! Drugs, money, girls, weapons and a perpetual adrenaline rush.


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 28, 2006)

Dude could you hook me up with some PCP, I neeed it....for a friend


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 1, 2006)

You want Cowboy Bebop design's eh Orochimaru? If there's a comic timeskip your character might be able to pull off the growth in facial hair. I've made a note of the shades anyway.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 1, 2006)

What the hell happened? XD


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 1, 2006)

hahahaha this one is a blast 
love it


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 1, 2006)

That was a cool one. Nice indeed.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 1, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> You want Cowboy Bebop design's eh Orochimaru? If there's a comic timeskip your character might be able to pull off the growth in facial hair. I've made a note of the shades anyway.



LOL Shrooms, i found a workaround for that one. Look at this strip ..



You can't see how my hair looks from behind. So assuming it was a ponytail, if I let it loose, it will become close to Vincent's from Cowboy Bebop. 


Hilarious strip this one was by the way, we finally get a visual on what peK looks like.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 1, 2006)

nyehehehe...nice job blowing up the prison there oro..hmm it would seem as if that released all banned/jailed members though...*scratches chin*


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 1, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> nyehehehe...nice job blowing up the prison there oro..hmm it would seem as if that released all banned/jailed members though...*scratches chin*



Hehe, I hope Cable died in that explosion.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 1, 2006)

zarachi pekachi  :amazed 

that one was awsome!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2006)

Pek looks like Tom Jones. 

..irl


----------



## furious styles (Mar 1, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Pek looks like Tom Jones.
> 
> ..irl



It's not unuuuuusual to be savagely beaten by anyone...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 1, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> What the hell happened? XD



The Jail blew up!



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> You can't see how my hair looks from behind. So assuming it was a ponytail, if I let it loose, it will become close to Vincent's from Cowboy Bebop.



Alright, if you really want it, that works. I shall make it so.



			
				judge|dre said:
			
		

> nyehehehe...nice job blowing up the prison there oro..hmm it would seem as if that released all banned/jailed members though...*scratches chin*



HAHAHAHAHAhahaha!



			
				judge|dre said:
			
		

> It's not unuuuuusual to be savagely beaten by anyone...



Maybe I should have made Nigel look like Tom Jones instead and given him that line.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Shrooms, how do you get it all done so fast? I'd have a clan of trained monkeys, how do you do it?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 1, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Alright, if you really want it, that works. I shall make it so.



You da man!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok let me see. It was a rep deal, vash, reznor, moe were shot. Me, cable, dre, kingler were thrown in jail, sunny too? And now oro and 9tail blew up the jail? 
And martryn is some kinda crime lord? 

I sure hope my darkness wasn't penetrated during jail shower time


----------



## Blue (Mar 1, 2006)

Why did the jail blow up? Excessive flame buildup? MacGuyver-esque breakout attempt involving nitroglycerin medication and rubbing alcohol? 
Plot-no-Jutsu? @Д@


----------



## furious styles (Mar 1, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Why did the jail blow up? Excessive flame buildup? MacGuyver-esque breakout attempt involving nitroglycerin medication and rubbing alcohol?
> Plot-no-Jutsu? @?@



Blown up by an explosive oro made from pop rocks and coke.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 1, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Why did the jail blow up? Excessive flame buildup? MacGuyver-esque breakout attempt involving nitroglycerin medication and rubbing alcohol?
> Plot-no-Jutsu? @Д@



Guilty as "charged".


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2006)

Did you intentionally make oro severely crosseyed?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 1, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Hey Shrooms, how do you get it all done so fast? I'd have a clan of trained monkeys, how do you do it?



I don't draw anything, it's all hypnotic suggestion.



			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Ok let me see. It was a rep deal, vash, reznor, moe were shot. Me, cable, dre, kingler were thrown in jail, sunny too? And now oro and 9tail blew up the jail?
> And martryn is some kinda crime lord?
> 
> I sure hope my darkness wasn't penetrated during jail shower time



Sunuvmann and RockLee are out frolicking after getting whopped by KK. Nigel had nothing to do with the explosion though.

And I'm going to give you a steady clap for that last line.



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Why did the jail blow up? Excessive flame buildup? MacGuyver-esque breakout attempt involving nitroglycerin medication and rubbing alcohol?
> Plot-no-Jutsu? @Д@



Well Orochimaru kinda pointed out the most likely culprit =o



			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Did you intentionally make oro severely crosseyed?



Fixed. But that would be a neat trait.


----------



## legan (Mar 1, 2006)

*Bookmarks page*

This is awesome. <3


----------



## jkingler (Mar 1, 2006)

That jail proved to be of little consequence. Excellent.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 1, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Nigel had nothing to do with the explosion though.


Damn straight! But who are those I'm with? I see the English language Specialist Kageyoshi there, and the comical write of comics Shroomsday, but who is that fine fella I haven't named yet?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 1, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I don't draw anything, it's all hypnotic suggestion


See, I never would have thought that. I wonder if I have any special powers. In Heat I mean.....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 1, 2006)

Jeez but Martyn I would have expected more intelligence from him. I mean comeon, you are going to blow up a jail full of immortal people, all that will do is set them free......unless that was the plan all along >_>

Lulz on the savage beating


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 1, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Jeez but Martyn I would have expected more intelligence from him.



It's not his fault, he asked me to "take care of it" and I did. Although I already killed the prison guard and had the keys, I chose to blow that place up just because I like to watch things burn.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 1, 2006)

you should do a flashback about what happened back in the jail, I want to see the hilarious misadventures that judge's and cable's anus's suffered whilst sharing their cell with a larger black prisoner named bubba.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 1, 2006)

...he he... Blowing things and setting fires are the things that make the life good...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 1, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> See, I never would have thought that. I wonder if I have any special powers. In Heat I mean.....


I like the way you're asking him to give you powers without really asking him.


----------



## RockLee (Mar 2, 2006)

I wonder...

Anywho, this is exciting. I wonder what's next? Also, where are we frolicking? A pub? A field of flowers? Drunk in an amusement park? XD


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 2, 2006)

Excellent plot development, Shroomsbaby. XD

Yet, the authenticity of the shlong blaster mystifies me. It seems to be a staff-related motif. But, toilet somehow acquired one. Did he steal one from _another_ staff member? Is the shadow-cloaked figure actually a dual agent within the mod team?  
The plot thickens (by default).


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 2, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Damn straight! But who are those I'm with? I see the English language Specialist Kageyoshi there, and the comical write of comics Shroomsday, but who is that fine fella I haven't named yet?



Chamchamtrigger, he was the first to get hit by the boat on the recent jaunt.



			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> See, I never would have thought that. I wonder if I have any special powers. In Heat I mean.....



You have the power of superhuman elocution.



			
				Kaga said:
			
		

> Excellent plot development, Shroomsbaby. XD
> 
> Yet, the authenticity of the shlong blaster mystifies me. It seems to be a staff-related motif. But, toilet somehow acquired one. Did he steal one from _another_ staff member? Is the shadow-cloaked figure actually a dual agent within the mod team?
> The plot thickens (by default).



It's spine tingly dingling alright.

I think a lot of people have gotten the wrong idea about something though =D


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 2, 2006)

> I think a lot of people have gotten the wrong idea about something though =D



...

Tell me!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 2, 2006)

> Is the shadow-cloaked figure actually a dual agent within the mod team?


I've been a mod all this time! Zach modded me.

Just with no powers and no access to the HR.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 2, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> I like the way you're asking him to give you powers without really asking him.


You noticed my subtlety? You've earned a cookie.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 2, 2006)

Which was my plan the entire time. See that? I employed the same strategy as you. Except mine was less apparent. Though you recognize my want of a cookie anyway. I salute you!


----------



## RockLee (Mar 2, 2006)

So, what cookie are you getting? >_>

May I have half?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 2, 2006)

He gets special ambrosia cookie, the cookie of the gods! No you can't have any.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 2, 2006)

the cookies are poisoned


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 2, 2006)

Only the ones I packed in your lunchbox hyuugafan.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 2, 2006)

My cookie was an aphrodisiac so now i'm thinking....things.


----------



## RockLee (Mar 2, 2006)

What's an ambrosia?

I'd be happy with vanilla. Aw, hell with it, get me an empanada.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 2, 2006)

..why would you want an empanada?...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 2, 2006)

Ambrosia = the food of the Greek gods, eating it would make one immortal.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 2, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> What's an ambrosia?
> 
> I'd be happy with vanilla. Aw, hell with it, get me an empanada.



Why would you want to eat a empanada they're so cute with their black and white fur and besides they live all the way in china.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 2, 2006)

...that's a panda.. -_-...


----------



## Shishou (Mar 2, 2006)

You draw damn well and fast.  This comic is interesting.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 2, 2006)

Shishou said:
			
		

> You draw damn well and fast.  This comic is interesting.



that's right we were talking about sean's comic :amazed

*munches on cookie*


----------



## RockLee (Mar 2, 2006)

Because I love empanadas?


----------



## RockLee (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh.

*Eats ambrosia-infused empanada*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 2, 2006)

-RL expands in musculature and is surrounded by lightening bolts and singing birds-

-Sun walks up and pulls plug on muscle suit revealing a scrawny little man with a Napoleonic complex-

(humming) Happy birthday to me, happy birthday too me..


----------



## furious styles (Mar 2, 2006)

*eats pandas*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 2, 2006)

Only I have the ambrosia, you have eaten the poison cake meant for hyuugafan!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 2, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ..why would you want an empanada?...


Because it tastes damn good.

RockLee, I shall accept this Ambrosia cookie from KageYoshi. *accepts* Though I cannot share with you.>_< BUT! I do have a sugar cookie. I'll be willing to exchange one for an empanada.


----------



## zanelyn (Mar 2, 2006)

ok this is some lol bs. get it coming man well gots to gos


----------



## RockLee (Mar 2, 2006)

But, empanadas are better than cookies.  *Eats steamy ground meat and rice with lemon juice empanada*

*Buys one for Sunuvmann (felis cumpleanos!) and 9Tail[each])


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 2, 2006)

...I don't like empanadas... neither Pinnaple or ham...


----------



## RockLee (Mar 2, 2006)

What are you talking about? There's tons of variety in the empanada world. Also empanadas hawaiianas are delicious. Your taste buds are whack, good sir.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 2, 2006)

..exactly from where you are RockLee?...


----------



## RockLee (Mar 2, 2006)

"I will give you my name, if you give me yours." -Sasuke

Tell me your country, and I shall tell you mine. -RockLee

>D


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 2, 2006)

...I have no trouble with that... I'm in Mexico right now... and I'm working!... welll at least the people call it work... I call it... "Me lleva..."


----------



## RockLee (Mar 2, 2006)

Ah. I'm Colombian. Nice to meet ya. *offers hand*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 2, 2006)

*shakes hand*...he... i knew you were from this side of the border...you know....


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 2, 2006)

Can I have a free cigar? I've heard you make the best in the world.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 2, 2006)

...he he... give him "un puro"... but be careful where you place it... he he...


----------



## RockLee (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are the Cubans. We do have the best coffee in the world. *offers a hot cup o' joe*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay! I love coffee, thanks. *takes coffee*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 2, 2006)

...lol!... Kageyoshi said something that made me do a stupid joke!... it was just irresisitible to me... it's in my DNA...


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 2, 2006)

Colombia also has the best drugs....not that I would know


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 3, 2006)

can't wait to see who is going to break out of the jail!!!! i hope it's good. 

wait what am i saying... of course it's going to be good!!


----------



## RockLee (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, apparantly everyone who is indestructible is going to get out of jail.

*threatens Shrooms with whip*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 4, 2006)

hahahahahahahahaaa wtf XD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2006)

Hahaha. XD Awesome strip, keep up the good work.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 4, 2006)

Is Shishou going to be killed off in the comic?

He should just show up randomly then get mowed down in a mod drive by.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 4, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> Is Shishou going to be killed off in the comic?
> 
> He should just show up randomly then get mowed down in a mod drive by.



well he would be in the jail =/


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 4, 2006)

hyuugafan said:
			
		

> well he would be in the jail =/




He got perm. banned


----------



## RockLee (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh. Then he should be one of the corpses in the jail wreckage.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 4, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Oh. Then he should be one of the corpses in the jail wreckage.



But he needs a tribute to his offensiveness


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 4, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> He got perm. banned



so he would be in the special cells for those "never to see the daylight again"


----------



## RockLee (Mar 4, 2006)

A tribute to his offensiveness?

Perhaps he should be a corpse amongst the jail wreckage...with his crack showing.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 4, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> A tribute to his offensiveness?
> 
> Perhaps he should be a corpse amongst the jail wreckage...with his crack showing.



Meh all right as long as it's memorable.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 4, 2006)

in that case we could have a memorial for nybarius too (not in the jail, duh)


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 4, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> But, empanadas are better than cookies.  *Eats steamy ground meat and rice with lemon juice empanada*
> 
> *Buys one for Sunuvmann (felis cumpleanos!) and 9Tail[each])


That's what I'm talking about! *devours*

Shrooms should add empanadas to the..._Heat!_


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 4, 2006)

Heat will come to a conclusion in the next few updates.


----------



## YesimstillTousen (Mar 4, 2006)

And  Michaelbirotte/Raitoryuukashin/Necromanc3r/Beyonder/Tousen ... some other names are back on the scene ready for action $


----------



## Masaki (Mar 4, 2006)

Why was Shishou banned?


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 4, 2006)

how depressing

I hope you do another similar thread in the future man.

Shishou was banned because he left a offensive comment in someones neg-rep, what a stupid way to go ehh.


----------



## Masaki (Mar 4, 2006)

How bad could it have been?


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 4, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Heat will come to a conclusion in the next few updates.



aw,  . please tell me there will be a new comic someday


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 4, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> How bad could it have been?




He told the guy to go suck a cock


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh man. What will shrooms' next gimmick be??? 

Oh well that means less competition for me and RL's comic  (once that lazy bum actually gets arround to drawing it....) 

But I look forward to how Shrooms will end it. He has a knack of ending his storys with a hella bang.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll do other comics in the future. The next update probably won't be all that comedy orientated. I'd like to end Heat while I'm enjoying it. Then if I want to do more I can make a 'sequel' at some point.

There's still a bit left to go though. KK's idea for my next comic is going to be pretty fun.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 4, 2006)

YesimstillTousen said:
			
		

> And  Michaelbirotte/Raitoryuukashin/Necromanc3r/Beyonder/Tousen ... some other names are back on the scene ready for action $


Looks like someones ban dodging again.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 4, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'll do other comics in the future. The next update probably won't be all that comedy orientated. I'd like to end Heat while I'm enjoying it. Then if I want to do more I can make a 'sequel' at some point.
> 
> There's still a bit left to go though. KK's idea for my next comic is going to be pretty fun.



well i'd love to be in it.



anyways, we still have a bit more on heat so let's enjoy it while it's HOT (*gets shot for lame attempt at humor*)


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 4, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'll do other comics in the future. The next update probably won't be all that comedy orientated. I'd like to end Heat while I'm enjoying it. Then if I want to do more I can make a 'sequel' at some point.
> 
> There's still a bit left to go though. KK's idea for my next comic is going to be pretty fun.


Are you gonna have some big Battle Royale with every character you've introduced to your story thus far?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 4, 2006)

hyuugafan said:
			
		

> well i'd love to be in it.
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, we still have a bit more on heat so let's enjoy it while it's HOT (*gets shot for lame attempt at humor*)


-Opens fire with pink SMGs that can't kill Giro or Cable but may prove you the exception  -


----------



## Masaki (Mar 4, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> He told the guy to go suck a cock



I've seen worse on this forum.  Not including the Bath House.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Soak a cork?


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 4, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> I've seen worse on this forum.  Not including the Bath House.




Yeah I agree but I think he did it to a newbie and the mods made the punishment much more severe.




> -Opens fire with pink SMGs that can't kill Giro or Cable but may prove you the exception  -



Pink SMGs what kind of self respecting gangsta would use that, well besides the gay mafia.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 4, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

>


HOLY SHIT! I have no stealth skills! How'd I miss this anyway? ROFL, peK saved our lives!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 4, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> Pink SMGs what kind of self respecting gangsta would use that, well besides the gay mafia.


-_-;;;

Making reference to my appearance in NF heat...



Just for that I've picked out the perfect character for you in my upcoming Forum comic...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> -_-;;;
> 
> Making reference to my appearance in NF heat...
> 
> ...


Wow, your subtlety was so big it could be seen from space.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 4, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> -_-;;;
> Making reference to my appearance in NF heat...



But your SMG isnt pink



> Just for that I've picked out the perfect character for you in my upcoming Forum comic...



I dont like the sound of that my friend


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 4, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> But your SMG isnt pink
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like the sound of that my friend



i like the sound of that acctually. it's gonna be funny


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 4, 2006)

hyuugafan said:
			
		

> i like the sound of that acctually. it's gonna be funny



Yeah if I know sun it'll probably be hilarious but still I hope I do _something_ cool.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 4, 2006)

...so this is coming to the end... well... let's see what's next...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 4, 2006)

For Shrooms. Here is a guide to your comics, including direct links to the exact posts where your updates are, complete w/ with NF members are featured in which update. Maybe you could include it in the first post.

*Page 2 Update* (featuring OniTasku, Tousen, Chamcham Trigger, Monny, and Shroomsday)

*Page 3 Update* (featuring RockLee, Sunuvmann, judge|dre, KK, Stav Master Arson(Cable), Amaethon, toiletnojutsu, jkingler)

*Page 4 Update* (featuring RockLee, Sunuvmann, KK, judge|dre, Stab Master Arson(Cable), Reznor, moe, Vash, sunshine and gasoline)

*Page 6 Update* (featuring Reznor, Vash, moe, jkingler!, toiletnojutsu)

*Page 8 Update* (featuring sunshine and gasoline, moe, toiletnojutsu, Reznor, Vash)

*Page 12 Update* (featuring sunshine and gasoline, toiletnojutsu)

*Page 12 Update pt. II* (featuring sunshine and gasoline, toiletnojutsu, Shroomsday, Kageyoshi, 9Tail-Hokage(Nigel), Chamcham Trigger)

*Page 13 Update* (featuring Blue, Orochimaru(NF member), martryn, judge|dre, Stab Master Arson)

*Page 16 Update* (featuring 9Tail-Hokage(Nigel), Chamcham Trigger, peK)

*Page 16 Update pt. II* (featuring 9Tail-Hokage(Nigel), Chamcham Trigger, peK)




			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> The 'Nigel H. Kage' is by 9Tail-Hokage's own suggestion, but it seems to work. Is 9Tail-Hokage from the States anyway? It might not fit in there (though it's a big place so who knows), but there's other countries that use it.


Late, late response, but I stumbled upon this when I was going through your past comic updates. 

I was born and raised in the states. And I did indeed suggest Nigel H. Kage, but the one whom created the name was jkingler. For his anti-tardlings FC he kept making these names based off of forum screen names. Like calling Chamcham Trigger Cham C. Trigger. So when I presented myself, he came up with Nigel H. Kage. I still find it relatively funny.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 4, 2006)

hey... that will be pretty useful...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice work there 9Tails.


----------



## RockLee (Mar 4, 2006)

Ummm, as for the comic...

Faster Shrooms, faster! *busts out t3h whip*

Also, be prepared for something fantastic soon.
 Co-written and drawn by me and Sun.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 4, 2006)

lol!... I hope it's a regular whip... and not one of "those" weapons of the series he he...


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 4, 2006)

> RockLee:
> Ummm, as for the comic...
> 
> Faster Shrooms, faster! *busts out t3h whip*



Wow that post just makes fun of itself doesnt it.



> Also, be prepared for something fantastic soon.
> Co-written and drawn by me and Sun.



Yes I actually might have a chance to be in this one, that is if I suck up to sun.
*slips sun 5 dolla under table*


----------



## RockLee (Mar 4, 2006)

*as co-writer and co-artist, pockets 50%, and charges 25% fee*

*makes robotkiller a disposable* 

>D


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 5, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> *as co-writer and co-artist, pockets 50%, and charges 25% fee*
> 
> *makes robotkiller a disposable*
> 
> >D




Thats all I ever wanted.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 5, 2006)

Dum dum duuuum

Good job on that list 9Tail-Hokage. I'll keep it updated on the first post.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 5, 2006)

kage yoshi's hat is classic


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 5, 2006)

Dun dun dun

Battle Royale Next! 

The hat = fucking awesome 

I'm just suprised its not penis shaped


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 5, 2006)

Haha, you're awesome Shrooms. 

I love it how martryn is slowly changing from Dr. Jekyll to Mr. Hyde. I hope he goes on a killing frenzy before the end of the comic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 5, 2006)

Oro I hope you noticed your pony tail ^^


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 5, 2006)

Heh, I certainly did. Grew the thing overnight he did.

Everyone, watch out for Nigel! I feel he'll kick some ass with his crazy microphone and singing skills within the next two updates!


			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Good job on that list 9Tail-Hokage. I'll keep it updated on the first post.


Glad I could contribute.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 5, 2006)

Nigel you will be the Jigllypuff of the series singing everyone to sleep


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 5, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Dun dun dun
> 
> Battle Royale Next!
> 
> ...




it's already great.

excellent update i can't wait for the showdown at oro's hq


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

I LOVE the hat! Muahahahahahaha.

Great work shrooms, can't wait for the final battle!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 5, 2006)

Rofl I just wanna see the beating Oni will deliver once Shrooms returns 

With Biceps like that he could easily do some face breaking


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 5, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Nigel you will be the Jigllypuff of the series singing everyone to sleep


Heh, if that were true then my loud-ass singing would've never got Cham and myself discovered in the Mod HQ.


----------



## C?k (Mar 5, 2006)

haha...thats too funny


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 5, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Heh, if that were true then my loud-ass singing would've never got Cham and myself discovered in the Mod HQ.



I concur, I think Nigel's lullaby would be deafening.



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Rofl I just wanna see the beating Oni will deliver once Shrooms returns
> 
> With Biceps like that he could easily do some face breaking



Well I did say the end of the series would be darker D=

I should randomly note, Dre's character looks a bit cooler without his suit (which was ruined in the explosion).


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 5, 2006)

woah i forgot how this started out, was it oni who crashed the boat or was it because there was an illegal rep trade? or maybe both


----------



## furious styles (Mar 5, 2006)

Man, that was my favorite update ever. I love kingler's expression, and I agree on my outfit change.


----------



## RockLee (Mar 5, 2006)

I love the update. Sets things up, ya know? All the forces are mashalling, storming towards the inevitable confrontation! I can't wait! 

Also, I kinda forgot who's who in the comic. As best as I can figure it goes...

OniTasku, martyrn, Orochimaru, Toylet, jkingler, dre, Cable, kageyoshi and Shrooms.

Am I right?


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 5, 2006)

The only problem with the hat is that the recoil  will break kageyoshi's neck.

The comic is reaching it's climax.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 5, 2006)

Check Nigel's post 1 page back, he lists who is in each update.

P.S.: Carlos you whore get on AIM!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a sturdy neck.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 6, 2006)

Apparently that's quite a muscular neck than. All I can say is that there is going to be some serious and extremely intense fights to come. Also, I'll be one of the last standing.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 6, 2006)

hyuugafan said:
			
		

> woah i forgot how this started out, was it oni who crashed the boat or was it because there was an illegal rep trade? or maybe both



As the main event it must have been the rep trade that went pear shaped. That kicked off most of the other events, but Martyn was certainly the central cause of the last act in turn.



			
				robotkiller said:
			
		

> The only problem with the hat is that the recoil  will break kageyoshi's neck.
> 
> The comic is reaching it's climax.



I like your thinking, but I can't break an Englishman's neck. There's some mystical resistance on my pen and my fingers break first. It might have been the wall beside me in hindsight.



			
				OniTasku said:
			
		

> Apparently that's quite a muscular neck than. All I can say is that there is going to be some serious and extremely intense fights to come. Also, I'll be one of the last standing.



That's more hinged on location than anything else =D


----------



## furious styles (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm itching for this next update like a basehead for rock.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 6, 2006)

hahaha. loved the update. // such a funny hat .

and i just realized, the NF egg hatched! oh my, its a mel-topia! [/gasp]


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 6, 2006)

> I like your thinking, but I can't break an Englishman's neck. There's some mystical resistance on my pen and my fingers break first.



I smell a witch


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 6, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> hahaha. loved the update. // such a funny hat .
> 
> and i just realized, the NF egg hatched! oh my, its a mel-topia! [/gasp]



where is it? damn i need to add those in my sig


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 6, 2006)

*looks at update*...so the final confrontation is close... I'm not going to miss it... *stares*


----------



## Ah B (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh man, your comic is getting randomly intense. Keep it up!


----------



## Sublime (Mar 6, 2006)

|o| at kageyoshi's revolver(?) hat


----------



## legan (Mar 8, 2006)

XD love the hat. <3 the comic alltogether.

*Waits for update*

My only regret is not being cool enough to be included ;_;


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 8, 2006)

Legan said:
			
		

> XD love the hat. <3 the comic alltogether.
> 
> *Waits for update*
> 
> My only regret is not being cool enough to be included ;_;



We should start a club, the I'm not cool enough to be in shroomyken's comic FC


----------



## legan (Mar 8, 2006)

Nah I'm ok with not being in the comic. It's one of the funiest things I've read in a good long while.

I don't really regret not being cool enough


----------



## Crowe (Mar 8, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Pek looks like Tom Jones.
> 
> ..irl


Wtf? You are a dupe of mine?


			
				peK said:
			
		

> Haha. Look like Tom Jones ^^


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 8, 2006)

Probably a young Tom Jones. Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## Blue (Mar 10, 2006)

I suppose I should be glad I missed the page of this thread where Cable fingers me as a guy who should be killed violently by a (naturally) insane sword-wielding Nybarius, but I also missed the part where I appeared holding... well, toliet put it best... the #%43. 

Well, maybe it was better all-around. XD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 10, 2006)

I miss this comic


----------



## C?k (Mar 10, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> I miss this comic


 
lol....ive become addicted XD


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 10, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> lol....ive become addicted XD



same here. we havnt had an update for, like, 5 days  .

this is just like forum downtime


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 10, 2006)

*...Kinjutsu...Quoting no Jutsu!...*



			
				hyuugafan said:
			
		

> same here. we havnt had an update for, like, 5 days  .
> 
> this is just like forum downtime



Quoting no Justu for truth...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 10, 2006)

That's very flattering, but this is a more normal gap between updates. I will get round to the next one though.

You fight fire with fire Miss K. Plus I get to make more stupid puns like changing gansters to 'wangsters'.


----------



## legan (Mar 12, 2006)

Needs more comic <.<

It is ok to save em all to read at thy own lesuire right?


----------



## RockLee (Mar 12, 2006)

Shroomsday, it;s the wierdest coincidence. I recently bough Azumanga anime, and that's the ep I just finished watching. Now I get to see it every time I see you!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 13, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Shroomsday, it;s the wierdest coincidence. I recently bough Azumanga anime, and that's the ep I just finished watching. Now I get to see it every time I see you!



I try to be the gift that just keeps giving.



			
				Chamloss said:
			
		

> Needs more comic <.<
> 
> It is ok to save em all to read at thy own lesuire right?



Of course, that's fine by me.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 13, 2006)

A flaming red e-penis, how adequate! 

Your imagination has no limits nor boundaries Shrooms. You da man!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow! That is one helluva gun Yoshi's got on him!!

Wowwwwwwwww Dre sure handles his e-penis well...

Ah so rich in double entendras


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 13, 2006)

By all rights I probably should have been banned for that update


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 13, 2006)

e-penises 
good work hahhaa


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 13, 2006)

Glowing red e-penis!! 

Kinda sturdy...... nice job, Shroomy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 13, 2006)

Unless we see a female lead do something with those I doubt you would. It would simply considered phallic imagery and a freudian manifestation


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn that update was great! I hope my neck is okay. I now really want a gun like that. I can't wait to see the final battle, will there be any Star Wars referances?

"I .... am your e-father"

"Nooooooooooooooo!"

"Search your sig, you know it to be true"


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 13, 2006)

great update.

the gunhat is a doubleedged sword


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 13, 2006)

I can't stop laughing at Kageyoshi's and your face, Shroomsy XD XD XD


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice update. I wonder what the manifestion of my maleficence will be. 



> "Search your sig, you know it to be true"


XD

Marty's red-e-penis looks quite formidable. All that negging must be a red-e-penis pump.


----------



## less (Mar 13, 2006)

The purpose of the rep-bar revealed!

EDIT: 





			
				E-God said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Shroomsday again.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Mar 13, 2006)

I have officially lost track of what was happening, but it sure is amusing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 13, 2006)

WANG KAI!!!!!!! HOW FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 LMAO 

Damnnnnnnnnn

Well I must say, Dre's fiance must be very happy....


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 13, 2006)

It's just dawned on me what I've been drawing. This is absolutely ridiculous =D


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2006)

Surely, like Aizen, although there is no proof of it, I must have a Wang Kai as well. 

This is fucking awesome, regardless.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 13, 2006)

I want some of what Shroomsington's been having to help my writing


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 13, 2006)

SHIT!!! XD

*cracks up and dies*

WANG KAI XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 13, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Surely, like Aizen, although there is no proof of it, I must have a Wang Kai as well.
> 
> This is fucking awesome, regardless.



Although the comic is closing soon, there will be some more characters (returning and new). And 'techniques' yet to be displayed.



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> I want some of what Shroomsington's been having to help my writing



Don't overthink anything, overwise your survival instinct will kick in and you'll lose entertainment for Forum mortality.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 13, 2006)

WIN!!111111111 XDD


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2006)

Totally off-topic: Ah, Eureka 7 seems to be catching on. Excellent. I, too, love the damn show to pieces. 

*surfs on Ref out of the thread*


----------



## legan (Mar 13, 2006)

Man this comic sure is reaching a big climax XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 13, 2006)

Fear the red glowing penis.....
WANG KAI​Holy hell, that was awesome............... I cracked up!!!!

XD


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 13, 2006)

Sean, this comic has become crude and the humor horribly blunt and downright perverted. Will you bear my children?


----------



## slimscane (Mar 13, 2006)

Sometimes forgetfullness is a good thing. I forget about this comic, then I come back and I have a plethera of phallus-rific strips to read! I can't wait to see Wang Kai (maybe it will turn into a penis sabre that _shoots_ penis sabres!) =D


----------



## CABLE (Mar 13, 2006)

Was that Marty that called wang kai?

and for your next comic.  I say Scarface.  Starring..............who knows.

Its just thats about the best movie ever  made y'know?


----------



## RockLee (Mar 13, 2006)

Actually, it already split into a million penii.

Beaten to death by a million penises.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh, haha, I thought that it was just a cool shinny effect, haha. How did this turn from a Miami Heat parody to a Bleach parody, I mean, I'm not complaining, I think Bleach is better than Miami Heat, I just find it a strange turn of events. =)


----------



## RockLee (Mar 13, 2006)

The moment they started using wangs as oars, this got a little wierd. We left Miami a *long* time ago.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 14, 2006)

It's part of Sean's greatness though. First the comic will focus on something fairly neutral though still midly hilarious, but then before you know it, the comic will spin-off in an unpredictable manner in which no one would have been able to guess or know about, other than Sean himself. 

Can't wait for the next update.


----------



## Sublime (Mar 14, 2006)

Whoever gets hit by that WANG KAI is gonna be screwed. ( pun intended )


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 14, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Sean, this comic has become crude and the humor horribly blunt and downright perverted. Will you bear my children?



Sure you don't want to be Schwarzenegger and I'll be Devito?



			
				Cable said:
			
		

> Was that Marty that called wang kai?
> 
> and for your next comic.  I say Scarface.  Starring..............who knows.
> 
> Its just thats about the best movie ever  made y'know?



True, it's a great film, but I learnt my lesson with Goodfellas that it's a bit too much work to follow the storyline. And the films are too good to mess up. The next comic I'll do will probably be based on a film, as per KK's suggestion.



			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> Oh, haha, I thought that it was just a cool shinny effect, haha. How did this turn from a Miami Heat parody to a Bleach parody, I mean, I'm not complaining, I think Bleach is better than Miami Heat, I just find it a strange turn of events. =)



Tasku's summary pretty much grabs it. The suggestions along the way are good, but I do try and do some twists to keep people from knowing exactly what's next. And it makes it easier to draw because it feels different each time =D



			
				Sublime said:
			
		

> Whoever gets hit by that WANG KAI is gonna be screwed. ( pun intended )



Nice work!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Who has enough orifices for that wang kai?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 14, 2006)

Correction:



> Who has *BIG* enough orifices for that wang kai?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Hmmmmm, I thought they were mini wangs meant to penetrate someone's skin pores. Like Wolverine getting his adamantium drawn from out of his pores by Magneto. Although in reverse, and in e-penis form.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 14, 2006)

It could just be a ton of wang particles assembling, then attaching onto the original wangsaber to make it even bigger.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 14, 2006)

They're multiple sizes, but not much smaller than normal in any case, so any pores that could accept them would be need some serious skin treatment.

The next update isn't too far off.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Maybe his Wang Kai is like a rain of wangs that will destroy the enemy, like Tousen's Benihikou (also known as Crimson Flying Lotus), but on a much grander scale!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 14, 2006)

I think I see where this is going. 

Wank Kai.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Wank kai - salty spear!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 14, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I think I see where this is going.
> 
> Wank Kai.



It crossed my mind admittedly.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 14, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> It could just be a ton of wang particles assembling, then attaching onto the original wangsaber to make it even bigger.



scatter, vibrant display of 1000 cherry blossoms e-penises


----------



## Bya Bya (Mar 14, 2006)

LOL, thats funny XD I should of looked at this post earlier, lazy me.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 14, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

>


...

ROFL.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Mar 14, 2006)

XDDDD @ Wang Kai.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## jkingler (Mar 15, 2006)

Vash has a Wang Kai? 

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

Brilliant stuff Shrooms, truely amazing. I'm more tensed about Vash's Wang Kai than the new Naruto chapter!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crap! Wang kai a plenty!!! 

This is getting pretty insane. Where do Axass and Goober fit into the story?


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 15, 2006)

OH. GOOD. FRIKKIN. GOSH.

:rofl :rofl :rofl

Vash has Wang Kai. XD

[edit]

Where's my rofl smiley?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 15, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Holy crap! Wang kai a plenty!!!
> 
> This is getting pretty insane. Where do Axass and Goober fit into the story?



They're part of the Mod Squad, and the Staff always travel in packs. Not so much like wolves, but like gineau pigs on speed.

I'm still delibrating if a certain other member of Staff will display a Wang Kai (I'm not worried about over using it, as that's part of the parody).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 15, 2006)

I want to see Knk and Occa. They must have a responding thing to the Wang Kai. I eagerly await. 

And what happened to Martyn??


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 15, 2006)

HOly Crap!... There isn't enough bricks in the world to stop a Wang Kai from Vash!... or not?...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 15, 2006)

who the hell is wang kai? lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 15, 2006)

bloody_ninja said:
			
		

> who the hell is wang kai? lol



*grabs the brick with "bloody_ninja" written on it*...-_-... *is ready to attack*


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm dying of laughter over here.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 15, 2006)

i love how just after saying just a few people in the universe have a wang kai, everyone else in the comic shows theirs


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 15, 2006)

Vash the NF Game images are available in .png format now. Smaller file size and they look cleaner. It's great seeing the images in people's signatures when they post =D

Link removed
Link removed



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> And what happened to Martyn??



He got a direct hit by jkingler before the first Wang Kai. That's why you can't just wave that stuff around, it's hard to brush off.



			
				hyuugafan said:
			
		

> i love how just after saying just a few people in the universe have a wang kai, everyone else in the comic shows theirs



Well Bleach isn't exclusive in making something important seem incredibly exclusive and then backpeddling all over that, in fairness.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Shrooms when we gonna see more eggs >_>?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 15, 2006)

I quite like the last three (especially the dinosaur). I don't really want to break them just yet.

I'll probably make more at some point too.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 16, 2006)

Vash's wang kai is of astronomical proportions. :s


----------



## Axass (Mar 16, 2006)

So I'm mister purple, eh?


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm betting vash's wang kai is small and compact as to compress his awsome powers.

Remember it's not the size of the tool but how you use it.


----------



## RockLee (Mar 16, 2006)

Vash's Wang Kai: My prediction.

jking- Vash! What are you doing here?!

Vash- I wanted to show you what a true Wang Kai's power is like.

jking- Yeah? Well, where is it?

Vash-....Can't you see it? Can't you tell?

jking- Fool! Don't play with me! *launches his Wang Kai against Vash*

*Vash dodges*

Vash- You got that fairly recently, didn't you...

Vash- The power of the true Wang Kai...is all around you.

*Zoom out to a giant Wang Kai that covers a good, huge portion of the ground. We find everyone inside Vash's Wang Kai*

jking- Oh shi...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 16, 2006)

Or Vash's wang kai is called "Third leg" (for obvious reasons) and it gives him increased speed! Well if we're ripping off we might as well go the whole hog.


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 17, 2006)

> Vash's Wang Kai: My prediction.
> 
> jking- Vash! What are you doing here?!
> 
> ...



Shit LOL XD

That'll be Goddamn interesting. What goes on inside Vash's wang kai!?! O_O


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 17, 2006)

I've decided to wrap things up in the next update. It'll be a bit longer before it comes out.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 17, 2006)

The end is nigh!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2006)

I look forward to this next update, but I will feel empty (for lack of wang) after I am done reading it. Parting will be such sweet sorrow.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 17, 2006)

nah hollywood is allready buying the rights to make it into a movie
2 and a half hours of wang kai action


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 17, 2006)

a super mod fight orgy.

And wtf vash is banned

How will this effect the outcome??


----------



## yata (Mar 17, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> And wtf vash is banned
> 
> How will this effect the outcome??


It won't.  I'm just in temporary exile for raising hell.  No bad blood between me and the rest of the mod team.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 17, 2006)

yata said:
			
		

> It won't.  I'm just in temporary exile for raising hell.  No bad blood between me and the rest of the mod team.



No way I'm not falling for this one again. 

Not after what LOTU did


----------



## yata (Mar 18, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> No way I'm not falling for this one again.
> 
> Not after what LOTU did


What, you don't think I would hijack a banned account, change the password, unban it, and use it as a utility account?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 18, 2006)

What exactly did you do?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 18, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> What exactly did you do?



Vash was a bad boy.  *bites*


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 18, 2006)

At the risk of Aman-ing it up...

What exactly did he do?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 18, 2006)

Vash you rascal, what _won't_ you do?

Thanks for enlightening me =)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2006)

The prophesys of shrooms have come true..... -refering to NF Game-


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 18, 2006)

AWW I missed what vash did now I'll never know


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

I missed too, aww snickers.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 18, 2006)

LOL, I managed to read it.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 18, 2006)

Orochimaru did I ever tell you how much I admire you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> LOL, I managed to read it.


Rofl at that Firefox thing in your sig man.

I was scrolling fast and I thought that Shrooms had hatched another egg that was flashy but then I went up and saw what it was  



> Orochimaru did I ever tell you how much I admire you.


Its funny man but not worth sexual favors.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 18, 2006)

> Its funny man but not worth sexual favors.



I'll be the judge of that


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 18, 2006)

@ sunuvgun : It's pretty neat, eh? My cute little Kyuubi is hiding amongst Shrooms' eggs.  

@ robbie : I like you too, I just wish you'd slow down with the spamming, and participate more in the other threads of this forum. ^___^


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 18, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> @ sunuvgun : It's pretty neat, eh? My cute little Kyuubi is hiding amongst Shrooms' eggs.



It's certainly put the Firefox logo in a new light. It is pretty neat indeed. Also gave me the idea that maybe one or two of the NF eggs should be animated.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 18, 2006)

I've managed to read what Vash did. . .ihihihi


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

How did you do that?


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 18, 2006)

goddamit, it's hard enough to know that we wont know but knowing that you know something we dont know and knowing we will never know SUCKS


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 18, 2006)

Maybe we can torture it out of them HF.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2006)

But you know that you might know eventually...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds like fun and tomfoolery. You never cease to amaze Vash.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 18, 2006)

Yata (Vash's dupe) has also been banned. Comes to prove that Miss K's (WANG KAI) is bigger and more powerful than all of the WANG KAIs on this forum .. combined. 

You don't give her enough credit in your comic strips Shrooms.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

She has hardly appeared in the series, is it possible she will reappear in the final chapter?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 18, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> She has hardly appeared in the series, is it possible she will reappear in the final chapter?



I don't know, but if she doesn't, we can safely assume that each and every member that showed up in the comic strip will be perm banned .. including the artist. o___O;;


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm doomed! You too Oro.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 18, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'm doomed! You too Oro.



Run for shelter Kageyoshi. As for myself, I'm clinging to Meltopia's skirt and I'm not letting go !  

_*sneaks a peek* _


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

It's times like this I'm glad I know the duck and cover routine.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes! Lets hide under those Nuclear Bomb proof desks!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

Or even against a wall.

This was real, and was actually released.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 18, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> It's times like this I'm glad I know the duck and cover routine.



Kageyoshi, her WANG KAI is the size of several planets put together, I'd suggest you find something bigger than a duck to cover yourself with!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Duck and cover* was a method of personal protection against the effects of a nuclear detonation which the United States government taught to the generations of United States school children from the late 1940s into the 1980s. This was supposed to protect them in the event of an unexpected nuclear attack, which they were told could come at any time without warning. Immediately after they saw a flash they had to stop what they were doing, get on the ground under some cover such as a table, or at least next to a wall and assume fetal position, lying with face down and covering their head with their hands.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

I never knew a tortoise shell could protect against a nuclear attack. I've got to get me one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I'm hoping for something a little sexier then Wang Kai from her


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 18, 2006)

I have nothing to fear.

But it kinda makes me feel empty inside


----------



## RockLee (Mar 18, 2006)

Remember kids; in the event of a nuclear attack, you must remember to stop, drop, and be Chuck Norrris.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 19, 2006)

what's more powerfull a wang kai or an a bomb?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 19, 2006)

Boober Saiyan 4


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Boober Saiyan 4


Please tell me she does that *prays*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 19, 2006)

I am really hoping for that too


----------



## Masaki (Mar 19, 2006)

DUCK AND COVER!  I saw that video in my history class!  It was hilarious!


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 20, 2006)

The starter of this thread is the biggest procrastinator, and he knows it.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 20, 2006)

I like procrastinating it.....meh I'll finish this post later


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 20, 2006)

procrastinating FTW!!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

Procrastination is a common indicator of greatness. However, it can be misleading, as there are plenty of procrastinators who don't live up to their hype. 

Shrooms is of the former variety, thankfully.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 20, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Procrastination is a common indicator of greatness. However, it can be misleading, as there are plenty of procrastinators who don't live up to their hype.
> 
> Shrooms is of the former variety, thankfully.



you mean, like, procrastinators who don't get stuff done in the end?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

It's not procrastinating if you don't get it done. 

Once you pass the deadline, it becomes something else. I am not sure if there is a word for that something else, though.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Must resist hypnotic nose on legs.......


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

But that's impossible. Nobody can resist Schnoz. Especially not after they click the first link in my sig.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

There's no way you can temp me to do so. Well, there is one......but only Chau knows that secret.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 20, 2006)

i'm really curious what this whole "berzerk" is about. it has the most random stuff and seems like an invasion in signatures


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2006)

Well my friend is giving me a copy of the first 11 volumes on a CD tomorrow so I will discover it soon enough


----------



## Sen316 (Mar 20, 2006)

Berserk is awesome. The manga is better than the anime, so if you have a choice, I say read it.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 20, 2006)

Is there nudity????


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes. And pedo boy-rape to.


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 21, 2006)

> i'm really curious what this whole "berzerk" is about. it has the most random stuff and seems like an invasion in signatures



Click my siggy and you'll find out. 



> Yes. And pedo boy-rape to.



And much much more. XD


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 21, 2006)

Ah! This is a big sticked thread and I didn't notice. 
What so is OP, drawning and writing these comics? 
IS this like a mini Hji, but for some NF members? 
Is everything a solo effort, on the OP part, or is everyone contributing?
Will this be released as an "OFFICIAL" manga?
----- ^so many questions, please someone answer at least one. 
Regardless
I, I, I will start my own Comic!
<- Runs off to begin... and then remembers he can't draw.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 21, 2006)

Ubiquitous said:
			
		

> Ah! This is a big sticked thread and I didn't notice.
> What so is OP, drawning and writing these comics?
> IS this like a mini Hji, but for some NF members?



Yes and yes (but it's not based on Hajime no Ippo, even if S&G was a boxer).



			
				Ubiquitous said:
			
		

> Is everything a solo effort, on the OP part, or is everyone contributing?
> Will this be released as an "OFFICIAL" manga?



Solo but other Forum members contribute ideas. It won't be released as an official manga.



			
				Ubiquitous said:
			
		

> ----- ^so many questions, please someone answer at least one.
> Regardless
> I, I, I will start my own Comic!
> <- Runs off to begin... and then remembers he can't draw.



Many have tried but failed 



			
				jkingler! said:
			
		

> It's not procrastinating if you don't get it done.
> 
> Once you pass the deadline, it becomes something else. I am not sure if there is a word for that something else, though.



Failing!


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 21, 2006)

I know you said it will take awhile until you psot something new, but look how desperate we are here! D=

GOOOOOOOOOO SHROOMSY!!!!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 21, 2006)

It's the last update though, it'll be like going cold turkey if I rushed into it. Well that's a pretty bad excuse but I'll use it anyway.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll wait patiently, I know it will be great beyond imagination if we're patient.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't want the wait to lead to great expectations! I'll hurry up with it.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 21, 2006)

I remember that film. It had nudity.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 21, 2006)

Well if I get nervous about it I'll add a lot of that and hope for the best.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, blame it on me if the comic gets crappy. I've taken up a lot of shrooms time lately. Like when we walked home from school and we met this really cool dog. And we wrestled with it. It was so much fun.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 21, 2006)

That dog took three of my fingers. Everytime I motion to thank a car behind me for letting me out ahead of them, I get rammed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2006)

ROFL! Brilliant 

But atleast you kept that one finger, it has no end of uses.


----------



## legan (Mar 21, 2006)

*The pencil he was holding snaps*

I NEED MORE COMIC >_<

*Slaps himself*

But I can wait. >.> I hope.


----------



## RockLee (Mar 21, 2006)

Toylet, if that's what *really* happened, then we can never forgive you.

Unless you offer a sacrifice.

>D


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 22, 2006)

the comics are done by pencil?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 22, 2006)

Sacrifice a virgin? There must be no end of those on here.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, if we are talking about the NF population, we should definitely sacrifice a whore. There aren't many of them on here, and the gods prefer rarities, IIRC.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 22, 2006)

If it's a whore you be needin I know a guy.

*goes to get tayuya*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2006)

That would only upset the gods further.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 22, 2006)

...it surely upset's anyone... -/_\-'...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2006)

Rofl thts awesome, an itachi emocon!

Still doesnt beat the Yamato one.

<>_<>


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 22, 2006)

Click on my hatched eggs Shrooms!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 22, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Click on my hatched eggs Shrooms!




Do it!... even if it sounds weird ...


----------



## RockLee (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice.

Good.

Damn character limit.


----------



## legan (Mar 22, 2006)

O_o

*Waits patiantly for more comic*


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 22, 2006)

BI your avatar rulez.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 22, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> BI your avatar rulez.



...thanks!... also your Gir avy is great... I'm his fan... he he...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 22, 2006)

You seem to be pretty good at gifs and such Blind. I see a good future for you here.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 22, 2006)

...I'll keep doing this until the Funart ends... BLMAO!... like that's going to happen!...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 23, 2006)

Very good Orochimaru, now we just need to charge per click.

I'm not too worried about a little in here, but if there's too much spamming, the thread'll be kicked out of this Forum. Ease off for a while guys and I'll update soon.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 25, 2006)

Haha Shrooms, that last frame with Vash and jkingler and the cigarettes was from a Mel Gibson movie! 

and I was pWNED by a Dragon ballz cosplayer! YAY!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 25, 2006)

Really? It didn't come to memory. But that does sound like a line from his Lethal Weapon era stuff.

I think most of the characters ended up getting the short end of the stick in some way. Just as it should be!


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 25, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Really? It didn't come to memory.
> 
> I think most of the characters ended up getting the short end of the stick in some way. Just as it should be!



LOL, yes. A movie called "Payback", Mel Gibson's name is Porter.  


_[after Porter shoots Val in the leg and puts a cigarette in his mouth] _
Porter: You got a light? 
Val Resnick: What? 
Porter: You got a light? 
Val Resnick: No. 
Porter: Then what good are you? 
_[Porter shoots Resnick in the face] _

Awesome movie BTW.


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 25, 2006)

yay blood


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 25, 2006)

Cool! Awesome stuff, did I die? 


If this has ended, and you might be doing something else in the future, may I suggest the NF-Team? (A-Team pardoy )


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 25, 2006)

Well who knows, Mel-topia's beatings are mostly for sport.

I was going to do that Charlie and Chocolate Factory themed comic next (KK's suggestion), with the Hokage Residence as the Factory. I'm still thinking about it really, but for the time being I'm taking a break.


----------



## less (Mar 25, 2006)

It's so beautiful. Did you intentionally time the ending to occur right after Sasuke's return so that people would still have something to be exited about?


----------



## Sen316 (Mar 25, 2006)

I think I'm going to have to be more careful of what I say/do to Tasku. o___o;;; I think I'd rather not have my head punched off.

Maybe I should give him back all his stuff soon...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 25, 2006)

ROTFL!  Great ending!!!!

Tasku Smash > God XD

Too bad we only got to see the after effects of Ms. Blue's attack =/


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Mar 25, 2006)

Christ!  I wanna be the Grand Poobah!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 25, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> It's so beautiful. Did you intentionally time the ending to occur right after Sasuke's return so that people would still have something to be exited about?



I am doing something else to note Sasuke's return, but like anything I do which seems well planned, it's really all coincidence.



			
				Sen316 said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to have to be more careful of what I say/do to Tasku. o___o;;; I think I'd rather not have my head punched off.
> 
> Maybe I should give him back all his stuff soon...



He's an angry young man, mam. Really though I bring out the worst in people in that way, so he's not really a danger to anyone. In a way, it's a feel good moment, because his character's been inspired to do some physical self improvement up till that point.



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> ROTFL!  Great ending!!!!
> 
> Tasku Smash > God XD
> 
> Too bad we only got to see the after effects of Ms. Blue's attack =/



It was instantaneous.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2006)

nice work Shrooms 
cant wait for the next project


----------



## Blue (Mar 25, 2006)

Unless I miss my mark, that's occa smashing the hell out of Vash, not me, albiet with red hair. Blocca, maybe? 

Anyway, more gratuitious violence = win, can't end on a better note than that.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 25, 2006)

No it's you. If it's inaccurate to what you look like... well then there's some continuity there with the other characters too =D

Mel-topia:


----------



## Blue (Mar 25, 2006)

Nope, it's as close as could be expected - just that a similar-looking occa is abusing someone in the same scene - confused me. XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 25, 2006)

Well I figure it would take a global disaster to wake the Admins up, so you all came out at once (well some others are really tucked in). Mel-topia's suit is also more maroon than black.

It's a fair point though and a testament to my laziness when it comes to transitions =)


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm still wondering why Meltopia is beating me up. Is it for fun?


----------



## CABLE (Mar 25, 2006)

It's always for fun.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 25, 2006)

Ohhhh. So it's that type of beating?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 25, 2006)

...BLMAOttebayo!... ...what?... it's over... ...


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 25, 2006)

Huzzah! Amazing ending, Shroomsady. XD


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 25, 2006)

Great jobs shrooms man top drawer old chap..

I  at my design


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 25, 2006)

For those about to write comics. I salute you. 

This was great, thanks for giving me the best role in the comic. You rule soft, shrooms.


----------



## RockLee (Mar 25, 2006)

The ending...what happened?

I'm at a loss.

Oh well, I find Blue's appearance more than gratifying, if not only for the suit and the power punch.

More for the suit though, it was stylin'.

I'm serious.

*runs*


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 26, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> For those about to write comics. I salute you.
> 
> This was great, thanks for giving me the best role in the comic. You rule soft, shrooms.



It's true, I'm trying to give orders and I just can't do it. But this happens to everyone at one time right?

I thought Mel-topia might be a pacifist, but inexplicable urges for violence just seem to come naturally when you give her a part.

Thanks all, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 26, 2006)

ROFL

Neat ending. ^_^

And yay!!! You made me a detective again!


----------



## RockLee (Mar 26, 2006)

Actually, I thought you were a flasher.

._.

Detective works too, I guess.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 26, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Actually, I thought you were a flasher.



I still have much to learn.


----------



## legan (Mar 26, 2006)

;_; Another good thing has come to an end.

But I have it saved so I can always read it ^.^

(b")b Great work and a great ending.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey shrooms, do you think you could make another flash file compilation like you made for Game?


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 27, 2006)

Sean, did you discretely induce my character with horse steroids over the period of this comic, because I could have sworn the character's mass in muscle increased quite substantially. Amazing ending though, comedy is always the root of all evil greatness.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

I am not at a loss for words. Just lazy. Suffice it to say that that was awesome. 

@Vash: It was an honor to be flattened by your wang.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 27, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> @Vash: It was an honor to be flattened by your wang.



Which in turn, led to his ultimate demise. :amazed


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Which can mean only one thing: a wang can indeed be TOO big.


----------



## Masaki (Mar 27, 2006)

Wait, was there a plot?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes. But you have to be crazy or Shroomsy to follow it.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 27, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Yes. But you have to be crazy or Shroomsy to follow it.



I didn't follow it =o



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Hey shrooms, do you think you could make another flash file compilation like you made for Game?



Sure, I'll put it up in a little while.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 3, 2006)

the ending was awsome, shrooms, your comics kick ass.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 3, 2006)

LOL. This comic is actually pretty damn funny. Nice job.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 8, 2006)

Sweet dude! I will cherish it forever and always keep its memory in my heart =)


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2006)

> For a little while (for people who want to view without Flash Player) here's all the images in a zip:


Thank you.

Despite my utter absence in this comic, I like it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 8, 2006)

...Cool... now i don't have to load more pages... *click click*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow dude its weird some of the images you can see on the side when you are looking in full screen mode


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah that's why I recommend keeping it in the normal flash player dimensions, as I never bother to clean that stuff up =D

Glad you're all enjoying it, makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 8, 2006)

sweet, you have png version. thanks, i cant get flash


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 11, 2006)

i laughed my ass of when vash said "wang-kai"
so byakuya like XD


----------



## NaruRin (Sep 28, 2006)

Aw man........I can't view either of them.......TT_TT Does anyone know why that would be?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 28, 2006)

it's because of your avy... D:

 just reload the page dammit!...


----------



## YunaSakura005 (Nov 5, 2006)

LMAO NICE COMICS!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2006)

Ha ha. . .

A most entertaining read, this will be. . .


----------



## Yondaime[XD] (Dec 11, 2006)

It could get quite entertaint


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 12, 2006)

YunaSakura005 said:


> LMAO NICE COMICS!





Comic Book Guy said:


> Ha ha. . .
> 
> A most entertaining read, this will be. . .



Thanks =)



			
				Yondaime[XD];6293224 said:
			
		

> It could get quite entertaint



Well here's hoping.


----------



## ScoutZ (Feb 19, 2007)

i like the comics keep up the good work.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 19, 2007)

So funny

I can't keep track of who the hell most people are

But still

Very funny


----------



## Akatsuki_Vampire (Mar 13, 2007)

hmmmmm  interesting


----------



## SANINS RULE (Jul 16, 2007)

right im new 
so just sayin hi and checkin the place


----------

